# كنز الملتقى



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)

لدي الكثير من الصور المعمارية لمشاريع مختلفة (INTERIOR+EXTERIOR) قمت بتجميعها من الإنترنت والكتب المعمارية طيلة سنوات عديدة ساضعها بين أيديكم ليعم خيرها رواد المنتدى كلهم ولتكون بمثابة مرجع شامل للجميع:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)

*المشروع قيد التنفيذ في قطر*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (19 أبريل 2006)

الحقيقه ما اقدرشي اقول الا انت رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
ومشاركتك رائعه


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)

*وإليك هذا المبنى من البحرين*

moshakesأنت الرااااائع


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)

*شارك بما لديك من انوار ولا تبخل على احد فالاجر على الله ....هيا تشجع ....*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)

*dubai-sports-city*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## mohamed aseer (19 أبريل 2006)

انا مش هاشكرك
لانى ببساطه مش هاعرف اشكرك ازاى على موضوعك اللى يجزيك ربنا عليه كل خير
جزاك الله كل خير 
استأذنك فى طلب
ياريت لو هاتضيف مشاريع تانيه بعد كده 
اجعل كل مشروع فى رد منفصل مع ذكر الاسم و المكان فى حاله احب احد الاعضاء البحث عنه
و لو مش هاتضيف تانى جزاك الله كل خير عن ما قدمت


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)

*ما هذا إلا غيض من فيض من الصور والمشاريع*

ولكن للاسف بعض هذه الصور من كتب باللغة الكورية ولا توجد فيها حتى شروحات اوعناوين باللغة الإنكليزية وبعضها قمت بتحميله من الإنترنت وليست لدي بيانات الىن عنها وعن مواقعها وأنا بالتالي لا أستطيع أن اجزم عن وظيفة المبنى هل هو مبنى إداري أم تجاري أم حكومي إلا من خلال الشكل و الظن ولضيق الوقت لن اتمكن من فرز هذه المشاريع وترتيبها فأنا منذ أكثر من سنة كنت ارغب باضافتها هنا مفروزة ومرتبة وظللت اأجل حتى قررت عرضها ببساطة هكذا كما ترون حتى لا يتأخر الموضوع عليكم أكثر مما تأخر .....

وهذه هدية جديدة:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)

برج


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أبريل 2006)

أرجو ان تكون الفائدة قد تحققت مازال لدي الكثير سأعود قريبا إن شاء الله


----------



## mohamed aseer (19 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير
و مشكور على مجهودك الكبير الرائع


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله لك هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ....واتمني من الله العلي القدير ان يكون من العمل الذي لاينقطع ...اتمني وادعو الله ان يقع هذا المجهود من العلم الذي ينتفع به ويبقي مصدر ادرار للحسنات لك ماشاء الله ان يكون 
وفقك الله وبارك لك وجزاك عنا كل خير اخي الحبيب


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 أبريل 2006)

على الرحب والسعة يا مرحبا بكم يا مرحبا


----------



## m_heba (20 أبريل 2006)

ماشاء الله صور بجد فوق الروعة - جزاك الله كل خير اخ فيصل - ووفقك الله


----------



## om al nour (20 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الصور الجميلة و ليت جميع المعماريين العرب يفعلوا مثلك لكي ترقى العمارة العربية الى أعلى الدرجات إن شاء الله


----------



## troy_119 (20 أبريل 2006)

جمييييييييييييييييييله جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الشيخ أبوتركي (20 أبريل 2006)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
جزاك الله خير ، وفتح لك أبواب رزقه ، آمين
مجهووود رااائع ، من شخص رااائع


----------



## معمارية طموحة (20 أبريل 2006)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
مجهود كبير تستحق الشكر عليه لتجميعه والشكر ايضا لنشره
واللع يعطيك الف عافية ومزيدا من التقدم والاجتهاد


----------



## troy_119 (21 أبريل 2006)

استكمالا لما قام به الاخ فيصل ...........


----------



## troy_119 (21 أبريل 2006)

تابع .....................


----------



## أروى (21 أبريل 2006)

الصور جميلة ومفيدة 
شكرا ليك على اهتمامك بالملتقى


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (22 أبريل 2006)

فعلا مشاريع رائعة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 أبريل 2006)

تحية لك من القلب أخ troy_119 ويا ريت كل شخص لديه مشروع على غرار المشاريع السابقة يشارك به هنا حتى نجمع أكبر عدد من المشاريع الرائعة تكون كنزا لكل معماري ولكل هاو للعمارة 
شكرا لجميع من علق وشارك
سأحاول تقليل حجم اللصور حتى يكون تحميلها أسهل:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 أبريل 2006)

للحصول على الصورة بحجم كبير إنقر على الرابط التالي


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 أبريل 2006)

للحصول على الصورة بحجم كبير إنقر على الرابط التالي


----------



## troy_119 (22 أبريل 2006)

تابع .....................


----------



## troy_119 (22 أبريل 2006)

فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين المشاركات ؟؟؟؟؟:5:


----------



## shrek (22 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 أبريل 2006)




----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 أبريل 2006)

ما تصورت أبدا وجود مباني مثل هيك
وأنا معك ما يجوز تهدر كل الأموال على مباني منظر لاأكثر ما بالنهاية فيها مطبخ وحمام
الحقوا اللي بيموتوا من الجوع واحنا قاعدين بنبني وبنتسلح
لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 أبريل 2006)

*الفرق بين الجمال وبين البذخ والترف في العمارة*

أخي العزيز mzsk76 سأوضح لك الموضوع :
هنالك فرق كبير بين أن أقوم كمعماري بتصميم مبنى ينهض بحضارة الأمة ويخدم احتياجات المسلمين 
من مشافي ومدارس وجامعات وأبراج تستوعب عددا كبيرا من السكان او 
من الأسواق والمحلات التجارية والمكتبية اللازمة للاحتياجات اليومية لنا والتي لا غنى لنا عنها بشكل أو بآخر.
وكما تعلم فإن الله جميل يحب الجمال وتصميم مبنى جميل ليس بالضرورة أنه مبنى مكلف أكثر من 
المبنى الأقل جمالا وأنا لو صممت مبنى جميلا فإنه سيكون محققا لعوائد وأرباح اكثر من المبنى الاقل جمالا.
ولكن يكون الإعتراض على من يقوم بتصميم فيلا مثلا بمبلغ كبير جدا جدا فأنا أعلم شخصا من إحدى
الدول العربية بدون تحديد اسم أجرة تصميم وإنشاء الفيللا بدون التشطيبات النهائية وأعمال الديكور ما يعادل 75 مليون ريال سعودي وربما يحتاج إلى مبلغ يساوي هذا المبلغ لإتمام تكاليف
التصميمات الداخلية والديكورات والفيلا معمولة على غرار مباني سندباد أو السنافر...:67: أشكال غير منتظمة وجدران منحنية وأسقف كروية عجيبة .... طبعا الفيلا من تصميم مكتب غير عربي (ياباني)أحد الأخوة زارنا في المكتب وهو يشتكي من زوجته التي أجبرته على
تصميم فيللا كبيرة جدا(أكبر من فلل كل اقربائها) حتى وصلت أبعاد غرفة النوم إلى 17 * 10 متر وهو قد أفرغ كل ممتلكاته 
لإتمام فرش هذه الفيللا ذات الابعادا الغير إنسانية وتخيل أن السرير يكاد لا يرى وسط حجم غرفة النوم 
الهائل 
بينما يا أخي ركز معي :لو وضعت هذه الاموال في تصميم برج تجاري ومكتبي أنيق ورائع التصميم فإنه سيدر على الامة اموالا تفوق بكثير تكاليف تصميمه وإنشائه.

أأكد أن الجمال لا يتعارض مع الأهداف التي ترضي وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى والفرق شاسع بين جمال 
المبنى وبين الإسراف والتبذير فيما لا فائدة فيه.


----------



## a_dawoud (23 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على المشاريع واللة مش عرف أقولك أية لانى مهما أتكلمت مش هديلك حقك


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 أبريل 2006)

*a_dawoudأنا اللي مهما عملت مش حديلكم حقكم*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 أبريل 2006)




----------



## المازن (23 أبريل 2006)

بصراحة تعجز اللسان عن قول كلمة شكر 
فالجهد اكبربكثير من ذلك 
اسال الله ان يضعه في ميزان حسناتك
والف الف شكر


----------



## mohamed aseer (23 أبريل 2006)

حقيقى مجهود رائع مشكور اخ فيصل و مشكور اخ تروى على مجهودكوا الرائع


----------



## troy_119 (24 أبريل 2006)

اشكرك اخى الغالى فيصل على هذه المشاركه الرائعه و اتمنى ان تضيف المزيد و المزيد من هذه المشاريع ....................


----------



## adel077 (24 أبريل 2006)

جلست حوالي نصف ساعة ادور على كلام اشكرك به على مجهودك الخرافي وكرمك النادر

مالقيت شي كلام ينصفك




فعلا العمارة فن وذوق ... وانته اخي الكريم الذوق كله




تحياتي ..

اخوك/ م. عادل المعلم


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (24 أبريل 2006)

المازن,mohamed aseer,troy_119,adel077
شكرا لكم جميعا وإليكم المزيد:


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أبريل 2006)

*استكمالا لطريق الخير الذي بدأه اخي فيصل*

استكمالا لطريق الخير الذي بدأه اخي فيصل الحصني ... اشارك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أبريل 2006)

وايضا.....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أبريل 2006)

[


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (25 أبريل 2006)

*سلمت يداك وطيب الله ذكرك*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (25 أبريل 2006)

*من كان لديه من الكنوز المدفونة كهذه فليخرجها حتى يستفيد منها الناس*


----------



## adel077 (26 أبريل 2006)

نداء الى الاخوة المشرفين لتثبيت الموضوع


----------



## mohamed aseer (26 أبريل 2006)

فعلا يستحق التثبيت


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (26 أبريل 2006)

*يا مقلب القلوب والأبصار ثبت قلوبنا على دينك يا الله*

مرحبا بكم جميعا ونداؤكم دافع لنا لتقديم المزيد:
صالة رياضية:






مجمع سكني


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (26 أبريل 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (26 أبريل 2006)

مبنى مكاتب


----------



## معمارية طموحة (26 أبريل 2006)

مشكور جدا
وارجوا من الاخوة المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 أبريل 2006)

*ولي ايضا اضافه*

استكمالا لطريق الخير الذي شقه اخي الكريم فيصل ...نسير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 أبريل 2006)

والمزيد


----------



## Eng.Rose (27 أبريل 2006)

بصراحه طول تصفحي للموضوع وانا ابحث عن كلمات شكر تكفي فلم اجد 
موضوع اكتر من رائع بكل ما تحمله معاني الكلمه 
افادكم الله اخواني وجعله في ميزان حسانتك اخ فيصل هذا المجهود الكريم 

اقتبس قول احد الاخوة الاعضاء

فعلا العمارة فن وذوق ... وانته اخي الكريم الذوق كله

بارك الله فيكم ولكم جميع من شارك

وان شاء الله يقدرنا على المشاركه لاثراء هذا الموضوع القيم 
واضم صوتي للجميع باهميه تثبيت الموضوع 

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 أبريل 2006)

*والمزيد*


----------



## alaabreaka (27 أبريل 2006)

يعجز الكلام عن الوصف 
الموضوع اكثر من رائع وارجو التثبيت


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 أبريل 2006)

مَن لِي بسيفِ اللهِ فِي أصْحابـِـهِ مَن لِي بِسَعْدٍ أو بِسَيْفِ الْمُعْتَصِمْ

لِيَثُوبَ جَمْعُ الْمارِقينَ لِرُشْدِهِــمْ وَتَلِوذَ أَفْواهُ السّفاهةِ بِالْبَكـــَمْ

وَتُقَبِّلُ الأيْدِي كَما قَدْ قَبَّلـــَـتْ قَدَمَ الجُدُودِ زَمانَ عِزٍ مُنْصَـرِمْ

ياأُمَّتِي هَيَّا انْهَضِي فَعَدُوُّنَــــا مُتَرَبِّصٌ وَعُيونُه لا لَمْ تَنَـــمْ

سِيرِي عَلَى هَدْيِ الرَّسولِ وَصَحْبِه مَن لازَمَ الهَدْيَ القَوِيمَ فَقَدْ غَنِـمْ

وَخُذي عَلَى أيْدِي السَّفيهِ وَأعْلِني مَنْ سَبَّ أحمدَ يا طُغاةُ فقَدْ قُصِمْ


----------



## mohamed aseer (27 أبريل 2006)

رائع جدا البرج ده
ياريت اللى يعرف اسمه و مكانه او معلومات عنه يقول


----------



## troy_119 (28 أبريل 2006)

نتمنى من الله ان نوفق فى اسعاد جميع الاخوه الاعضاء و نتمنى منه الغفران و الهدايه و النجاه .....


----------



## troy_119 (28 أبريل 2006)

المزييد.....


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 أبريل 2006)

هذا المشروع أعتقد انه غير منفذ عبارة عن فكرة برج .... أرى انها بحاجة للكثير من التبسيط والدراسة حتى تكون قابلة للتنفيذ على أرض الواقع بجدوى إقتصادية عالية .
هناك فرق كبير بين المبنى الملفت للنظر والمبنى الجميل وهذا المبنى من وجهة نظري بحاجة للكثير من الدراسة لنسب الكتل وعناصر الجمال والبرج كما يبدو لي عبارة عن تداخل كتلتين الأولى مشابهة لكتلة برج العرب في دبي والثانية كتلة مفتولة Twist تحيط بالكتلة الاولى وتتداخل معها.
وإليكم لقطة اخرى للمشروع من الجهة الخلفية:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 أبريل 2006)

*البرج*

وهذه معالجة اخرى لكتلة المشروع:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 أبريل 2006)

شكرا للأخ :troy_119 
وننتظر منك مشاركات أخرى تكون رائعة وجميلة ومفيدة دمت بخير.
واحب أن أسمع رأي المختصين والمشرفين في البرج السابق المعروض حتى يكون الموضوع أكثر فائدة وحتى نستبين المشروع الصالح من المشروع الأقل صلاحا والأقل جدوى في حال تنفيذه...
حيث قمت بعرض حلين لكتلة المشروع واعتقد ان الحل الأخير أكثر توازنا من الحل الأول ..... مع الشكر


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 أبريل 2006)

برج مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2006)

برج


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2006)

برج مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2006)

صالة رياضية (مسبح مغلق):








أرجو ان يحقق الفائدة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2006)

حسام /سوريا


----------



## troy_119 (3 مايو 2006)

جميييييل اوى ال presentation الاخير ده 
شكرا ليك اخ فيصل


----------



## loay05 (3 مايو 2006)

كل الاحترام والتقدير لك اخ فيصل,سيستفيد الكثيرون من هذه المشاركة القيّمة,هناك اناس يحبون الخير لانفسهم ولغيرهم وانت من هؤلاء اخي...
مشاركتك هذه اعطتني احساس بان هناك عالم اخر بعيدا عني غير عالمي,وجعلتني اعطي اسما لعالمي هنا في فلسطين وهو "عالم مكانك سر"..لا ادري كم من الاموال ستصرف على مثل هذه المشاريع لكنها ستكون اموالا طائلة لا يصل اليها الكثيرون في هذا العالم حتى في خيالاتهم واحلامهم,
جيد ان يتطور العالم ويسير باتجاه هذه العمارة المذهلة..
لكن هل سيبقى العالم في المستقبل عالمين او اكثر................


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مايو 2006)

مشروع رائع لجزيرة اصطناعية على البحر تحتوي مدينة مصغرة لفلل وشقق سكنية ومراكز تجارية وأبراج مكتبية أرجو ان تحقق الفائدة






اضغط على الملف المرفق لتحميل الصورة بالدقة العالية:


----------



## ابنة الأقصى (3 مايو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووور على الجهد الرائع والصور الجميلة


----------



## mohamed aseer (3 مايو 2006)

اخر مشروع رائع جدا ، بس اعتقد ان الفلل فيه ليس لها اى خصوصيه ، الابراج تكشفها بالكااااااااامل


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (4 مايو 2006)

الشكر لجميع من علق وشارك معنا ....
أخي العزيز loay05 مرحبا بك وشكرا على مشاركتك التي تظهر مدى حرصك على تطور بلاد المسلمين ....
ورغبتك في استنهاض الامة لمواكبة والتفوق على حضارات العالم الأخرى ....
وأاقول لك نعم سيبقى العالم عالمان ولكن لا من وجهة النظر التي طرحتها بل من وجهة نظر أخرى نحن تعلمناها منكم يا أيها الفلسطينيون الأبطال وهي أنهناك عالم الدنيا التي إذا امتدت قد تصل بالواحد منا إلى 100 سنة فقط وعالم الآخرة من ملايين المليارات من السنوات التي لا تنتهي ولاتنقضي .... وأن لذة لحظة في تلك الحياة تنسي شقاء الدنيا وما فيها... لبنة من ذهب ولبنة من فضة حصباؤها اللؤلؤ وفيها مالاعين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولاخطر على قلب بشر...والدنيا كما تعلم يا اخي ما هي إلا جسر نعبر عليه للآخرة.....
وأرجو ان لايفهم من كلامي أننا لن نسعى لبناء مثل هذه المشاريع لا بل سنبني إن شاء الله أكبر وأجمل منها ولكن لا نعتقد ابدا انها ستكون هي بذاتها سببا لعزتنا ولكننا سنبنيها استجابة لأمر الله الذي أمرنا بعمارة هذه الأرض وحتى نفيد بها إخواننا المسلمين ونحقق احتياجاتهم التي لا غنى لهم عنها ..... 
وختاما أقول لك .....لا تحزن إن الله معنا.....
مع كامل حبي واحترامي.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (4 مايو 2006)

مركز تجاري


----------



## ام حبيبة (5 مايو 2006)

أتمنى ان يكثر الله من أمثالك في أمتنا00000000000وبارك الله فيك وفي كل مابين يديك 
بصراحة لا نجد من هو في كل هذا الآخلاص و الجود في مثل هذا العصر
وبأذن الله أنت قدوة لنا واستاذا كريما و فاضلا 00أكرمك الله وجزاك خيرا ..
وأحترامي و اخلاصي لكل من هم على دربك ..
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير .....................................الرجاء ان تدعوا لنا .


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 مايو 2006)

أهلا بالأخت أم حبيبة أنا أيضا بحاجة للدعاء جعلك الله من السعداء في الدنيا والآخرة....
وإليكم هذه الباقة من المشاريع أرجو أن تفيدكم..
برج




مجمع تجاري ترفيهي 




عمارة سكنية




برج مكاتب


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 مايو 2006)

أبراج:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 مايو 2006)

برج مكتبي :بساطة وجمال...


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 مايو 2006)

برج مكاتب:
لقطة نهارية:




لقطة ليلية:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 مايو 2006)

مجمع تجاري:




مجمع تجاري:




مبنى مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 مايو 2006)

مبنى مكاتب:




سوق تجاري:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 مايو 2006)

سوق:









مدخل مركز تجاري:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 مايو 2006)

عمارات سكنية:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 مايو 2006)

أبراج سكنية:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 مايو 2006)

دراسات عمرانية للساحات والحدائق :


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 مايو 2006)

دراسات عمرانية ( ساحات وحدائق ) داخل المجمعات السكنية:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 مايو 2006)

برج مكاتب:




مجمع تجاري:




سأعود قريبا إن شاء الله ومازال هناك المزيد والمزيد ...


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 مايو 2006)

برج مكتبي:


----------



## hossin (7 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك يا اخي علي هذه الصور الرائعه


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 مايو 2006)

مركز تجاري ترفيهي :




مبنى مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 مايو 2006)

مجمع تجاري ومكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 مايو 2006)

سوق تجاري:




مبنى مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 مايو 2006)

مبنى مكاتب:








برج:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 مايو 2006)

صالة معارض:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 مايو 2006)

عمارة سكنية:




مبنى مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 مايو 2006)

مبنى مخابر:




مبنى مكاتب:




مركز تجاري:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 مايو 2006)

أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم هذا المشروع مبنى على شكل شراع يطل مباشرة على البحر:


----------



## troy_119 (8 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فارس معماري (8 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً ....
مجهود طيب


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (9 مايو 2006)

نداء الى الاخوة المشرفين لتثبيت الموضوع


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (9 مايو 2006)

*انت رااااااااااااااائع*

بجد رااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 مايو 2006)

:80: :80: :80: :67:


----------



## arch_sohaib (9 مايو 2006)

مشكوور كتير


----------



## امير المؤمنين (9 مايو 2006)

في ميزان حسناتك​

مع تحيات
 امير المؤمنين​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 مايو 2006)

صهيب وأمير المؤمنين مشكورون وإليكم هذه الهدية:
مشروع فندق يطل على البحر:




مبنى مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 مايو 2006)

عمارة سكنية:




مبنى مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 مايو 2006)

مركز تجاري:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 مايو 2006)

مبنى مكاتب:





استراحة:


----------



## امير المؤمنين (10 مايو 2006)

الاخ العزيز فيصل الحصني 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذه الهدية الجميلة
مع تحيات امير المؤمنين


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 مايو 2006)

تتمة الهدايا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

مبنى مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

مجمع عمارات سكنية (تشكيل جميل واستغلال لمساحة الأرض):


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

مركز تجاري:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

معرض سيارات تويوتا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

طريقة مبتكرة لتقسيم غرف فندق :


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

مبنى مكاتب:




صالة عرض سيارات تويوتا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

:5: :


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

الصورة قديمة ولكن اتمنى أن تفيدكم:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

مسرح:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)




----------



## العرابي (13 مايو 2006)

فيصل الحصيني .. كـ الغمام .. في عطائكـ ..


مغدق / مسرف


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (13 مايو 2006)

*اخي فيصل ..هذه مسابقة مبني الاتحاد المصري لمقاولي البناء بمدينة نصر*

اخي الحبيب ...فيصل ...اوردت بعضا من صور مشروع مسابقة مبني الاتحاد المصري لمقاولي البناء بدينة نصر ....وهذه مسابقة اشتركت فيها مع اثنين من اصدقائي الاعزاء هم م/ وائل الجمل وم/ محمد عبد المنعم ...وقد فزنا بالمركز الثالث ...عام 1998 واليكم الصور ..كاملة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (13 مايو 2006)

وأيضا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (13 مايو 2006)

وايضا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 مايو 2006)

أحبك في الله يا عاشق حب رسول الله...
مشكووور يا أخي العزيز...


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 مايو 2006)

احبك الله الذي احببتني من اجله اخي فيصل الغالي


----------



## م / رانية (14 مايو 2006)

صور جميلة ومفيدة، وهذا ليس بجديد عليك


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2006)

مرحبا بالأخت رانية ويسعدني أنك قد استفدت إن شاء الله....
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
أخي عاشق حب رسول الله لك خالص حبي واحترامي...


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2006)




----------



## م / رانية (15 مايو 2006)

اشكرك على الصور الجميلة، وكنت أردت أن أحدد نوع المباني
المباني التي اريدها ، وهي صور ديكور داخلي لمداخل المباني والعمارات السكنية


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 مايو 2006)




----------



## mohamed aseer (15 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled_kmaal (16 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً ....
مجهود طيب جدا جدا


----------



## m_abosrea (16 مايو 2006)

شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 مايو 2006)

أخي mohamed aseer سعيد جدا بمرورك وأتمنى أن تتحفنا بما لديك من كنوز ولو بعض الصور 
فإننا سنسعد بمشاركتك....:13: 
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
khaled_kmaal
m_abosrea
مرحبا بكم وجزاكم الله الجنة جميعا...


----------



## miro1_6 (16 مايو 2006)

*مساعدة-------------interior design :*

صور المناظير الداخلية كمالا لهذا المجهود الرائع الجماعى
واتمنى ان يثبت الموضوع:


----------



## miro1_6 (16 مايو 2006)

*تابع-interior design*

صور المناظير الداخلية:


----------



## miro1_6 (16 مايو 2006)

*تابع-interior design :*

اضافة:
المزيد من صور المناظير الداخلية


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 مايو 2006)

*اشارك ...صديقي العزيز فيصل في خطاه*


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 مايو 2006)

*والمزيد ...والمزيد*


















































[/CENTER]


----------



## mohamed aseer (17 مايو 2006)

فيصل الحصني قال:


> أخي mohamed aseer سعيد جدا بمرورك وأتمنى أن تتحفنا بما لديك من كنوز ولو بعض الصور
> فإننا سنسعد بمشاركتك....:13:
> 
> khaled_kmaal
> ...


تصدق انك رجل رائع فعلا
و الله يا اخى جزاك الله خير انك خلتنى ادور عندى على صور اشارك بيها ، انا كنت ناسى ان عندى حاجات كويسه
و ان شاء الله تلاقى مشاركات ليا كويسه فى الموضوع
و بدايه هاشارك بشئ مختلف شويه مش موجود فى الوضوع
كبارى ( شوف العماره لما تدخل فى تصميم الكبارى)


----------



## mohamed aseer (17 مايو 2006)

مش عارف ارفع الصور بحيث تكون ظاهره
اسف اضطريت ارسلها مرفقات


----------



## mohamed aseer (17 مايو 2006)

و ايضا صور اخرى


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2006)

*كيفية رفع صورة*

ولا يهمك طالما عندك كنوز كهذه فلا تبخل بها علينا مشكوووووووووور
[LINE]hr[/LINE]


----------



## mohamed aseer (17 مايو 2006)

فيصل الحصني قال:


> ولا يهمك طالما عندك كنوز كهذه فلا تبخل بها علينا مشكوووووووووور



اخى الفاضل ، انا اعرف تلك الطريقه ، و عرفتها منك من قبل ايضا ، لكن واضح ان برنامج الحمايه عندى يمنع فتح النوافذ الثانويه (الاعلانات) ساحاول ثانيه ، ولا تقلق اخى انا لست ببخيل ، و ان كنت فلن ابخل على اعضاء هذا المنتدى الذى احبه بشده .


----------



## صرح70 (17 مايو 2006)

مجهود كبير تسلموا


----------



## mohamed aseer (17 مايو 2006)

حقيقى اسف مش عارف ارفع الصور ظاهره ، مش عارف ليه مش شغال الرابط ؟
و ديه صور للمعمارى ميتو ، طبعا غنى عن التعريف


----------



## mohamed aseer (17 مايو 2006)

اعمال اخرى لاحمد ميتو


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 مايو 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 مايو 2006)

أخي الحبيب mohamed aseer إنك مغدق في عطائك جزاك الله من الجنة الفردوس الأعلى..:67: 
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
سانتياغو كالاترافا:


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

حقيقى مشكور على موضوعك الرائع ده


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (18 مايو 2006)

*هل انهيت مناظيرك الجذابه يا فيصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (21 مايو 2006)

اين مناظيرك الجذابه يا فيصل ؟؟؟؟؟....[GLINT] تأخرت علينا كثيراااااااااااا[/GLINT]


----------



## طالبة ماستر (23 مايو 2006)

مشاريع اكثر من رائعة لكن ممكن تعطينا اسماءها؟ او نبذة عنها؟و اماكنها؟


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 مايو 2006)

اختي الكريمه ...طالبة ماستر ...
هذه المناظير قد تم تجميعها في فترات سابقه عبر السباحه في عالم الانترنت والمواقع المختلفة 
لذلك ...فمن الصعب ذكر معلومات عنها بشكل دقيق ...
وعموما احد مواقع كنت قد احتفظت بها سابقا ...وقد اخذت منها بعض من هذه المناظير 
www.ggyiye.com


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (24 مايو 2006)

الصور اكثر من رائعة ................................زشكرا علي المشاركة بتلك المعلومات القيمة جدا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (24 مايو 2006)

لقد كنت أراقبك عن كثب أخي العاشق وقد سررت جدا بتواصلك الرائع مع الموضوع.
كنت مشغولا وما زلت في القيام ببعض المشاريع الخاصة بعملي..
إلى جميع من علق وشارك أهديكم هذه الهدية
وأدعو الجميع أن يقدمو ما لديهم من كنوز:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (24 مايو 2006)

موقف سيارات طابقي:


----------



## شوكت (27 مايو 2006)

انا مش عارف اقولك ايه بس روح ياشيخ ربنا يديك ميحرمك


----------



## heart_sad (2 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم .
اهلا بيكم أخوتي الاعزاء بصراحة صور في قمة الروعة .هل استطيع أن مساعدة منكم 
ياريت لو أحصل علي صور للخرائط للفيلا ارضية .
أكون مشكور لكم .


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (5 يونيو 2006)

:5:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (5 يونيو 2006)

(4) Season Tower IN Qatar:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 يونيو 2006)

heart_sad مرحبا بك وإليك هذه المساقط لفيللا أرجو أن تنال إعجابك وتحقق الفائدة:






Ground Floor Plan
[LINE]hr[/LINE]




First Floor Plan
[LINE]hr[/LINE]




Roof Floor Plan
[LINE]hr[/LINE]


----------



## bakier (6 يونيو 2006)

أنا مش عارف أقولك أية .
ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير وجعلة اللة لك دخرا فى الاخرة والدنيا


----------



## arc_fares (6 يونيو 2006)

تبغى الصراحة اخي فيصل ...........
لوشكرناك ماعطيناك حقك :77: 
وشكر مني ما اعتقد ينقص من قدرك.
وما اقول الا تسلم يدك.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 يونيو 2006)

bakier, arc_fares شكرا جزيلا لكما وجزيتم خيرا 
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
Hilton Hotel


----------



## sammada (6 يونيو 2006)

انت استاذ مناظير !


----------



## م.أماني كامل (6 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الصور..بس يا ريت لو تذكر دي مباني ايه؟ ..شكرا


----------



## ايجى بلدرز (7 يونيو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة*

شكرا لك اخى فيص على هذه المجموعة الاكثر من رائعة ولاحظت كم من الجهد بذلت فى تجميعا ورفعها لنا فلقد بذلت مجهود لمدة يومين من اجل حفظها فما بالنا بتجميعها من هنا وهناك ورفعها للمشاركة شكرا جزيلا لك اخى فيصل

أخوك م.معمارى/ محمد


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 يونيو 2006)

وجزيتم خيرا أنتم أيضا ويسر الله أموركم
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
مكتبة قطر الوطنية:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 يونيو 2006)

Qatar tower:


----------



## بسنت (9 يونيو 2006)

مجهود ممتاز بجد شكرا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 يونيو 2006)




----------



## shepl80 (11 يونيو 2006)

و الله انتوا شجعتونى على المشاركه و دى اول مشاركه ليه تعالوا معايا بقه اوريكم الى عندى
http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/1968/48302l8m
ولسة فى كتيييييييييييييييير ان شاء الله بس شجعونى


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 يونيو 2006)

برج:


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 يونيو 2006)

استكمالا للمشوار الطويل الذي شقه اخي الكريم فيصل ..................اشارك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 يونيو 2006)

وليس هذا كل شيء


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 يونيو 2006)

لازال للحديث بقية


----------



## omelwalid (27 يونيو 2006)

اخي فيصل الف شكر على الموضوع و عاى مجهودك انت كنز الملتقى ربي يحفظك و يعطيك كل ما تتمناهتحيات ام الوليد وما انسى طبعا ان اتقدم بشكري العميق للأخ عاشق رسول الله على ما قدمه من امثلة و السلام احلى ختام


----------



## hosam-hasn (28 يونيو 2006)

يسلمو كثير على ها الصور


----------



## المعماري العجيب (29 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"]لا كلام بعد هذا مشكور والله انك وفية[/FRAME]


----------



## soumiiiii (29 يونيو 2006)

الله يسلم إيديك على هالمشاركة
الاكثر من رائعة:15:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 يونيو 2006)

العاشق إنك بارع في نشر الفوائد والكنوز جزيت الجنة يا أخي
:73: نداء عاجل للجميع نرجو منكم نشر مالديكم من تحف وكنوز حتى يستفيد منها الجميع .....


----------



## troy_119 (29 يونيو 2006)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااه اخ فيصل و اخى الحبيب عاشق حب النبى ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )) اهتمامكم بالموضوع و الرجوع ليه مره تانيه هو اللى هيشجعنى على العوده مره اخرى باذن الله ..
انتظرونى ان شاء الله فى القريب العاجل


----------



## crazyart22 (29 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed aseer (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
ارجو ممن يستطيع ، ارسال صور لواجهات مبانى ممتده افقيا
مشروعى هو مشروع فندق 400 غرفه و الارتفاع دورين ، و تواجهنى مشكله فى معالجه الواجهات الطويله جدا نسبه للارتفاع الصغير جدا ، جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ، و ارجو الرد ممن يستطيع المساعده .


----------



## Abu Hammad (1 يوليو 2006)

بيض الله وجهك وجزاك الله خيراً على هذه المكتبة الرائعة...


----------



## hosam-hasn (6 يوليو 2006)

يا استاذ فيصل كل الصور الي وضعتها حلوا لكنها مجرد كتل واكثرها غير منفذ على ارض الواقع ........
ارجو انك تتطرق بالصور للمساقط وتحليل الحركة لكي نستوعب هذه الكتل فاليك هذا المثال:





....................... رفع الصور مو شغال.....................:69:


----------



## رامي محمود شاهين (9 يوليو 2006)

اخواني الاحباء كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا 
وخاصة الاخ فيصل والاخ عاشق حب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وهذا الموضوع يستحق ان يكون اسمه كنز كنوز الملتقى وليس كنز الملتقى فقط 
اتمنى انا اقدر على المشاركه معكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (9 يوليو 2006)

الي جميع اخواني الاحباء ...جزاكم الله خيرا علي كلماتكم الرقيقه ....والي العزيز فيصل ...نتمني لك اجازه سعيده ...ونعاهدك اننا علي الدرب دائما متواصلون ..


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (9 يوليو 2006)

ومعــــــــــــــــــــا دائما الي الامــــــــــــــــــام


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 يوليو 2006)

أخي العاشق لحب رسول الله إنك أنت الكنز الحقيقي لهذا الملتقى بمشاركاتك الرائعة هذه.
hosam-hasn لو أردت أن أقوم بوضع المساقط الأفقية لكل هذا الكم الهائل من المناظير والمشاريع لاحتجت إلى عشرات السنوات لإتمام هذا العمل ..... أخي الحبيب هذه مجرد مناظير مختارة بدقة وعناية من أمهات الكتب المعمارية ومن المواقع على شبكة الإنترنت وإذا ماكنت مهندسا معماريا فإن هذه المناظير بتشكيلتها الرائعة وتنوعها ستكون مصدر إلهام لك لتنطلق منها وتضع تصوراتك وتصاميمك الخاصة لكتلة أي مشروع يمكن أن يطلب منك تصميمه .... ولك مني كامل المحبة والإحترام وننتظر أن تشارك هنا معنا ولو بمشروع واحد إن استطعت حتى تثري هذا الموضوع بما لديك من كنوز...
لا تنسو الدعاء للأمة وتفكرو في سبل نهضتها ووحدتها ...


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (17 يوليو 2006)

اللهم دمر اليهود تدميرا ...وانسفهم نسفا يا ارحم الراحمين ....اللهم هؤلاء عبادك لايملكون حولا ولاقوة يبادون في كل ديار الاسلام بلاشفقة ولا رحمة .....اللهم فيهم الشيوخ الركع والاطفال الرضع والبهائم الرتع ...اللهم رفقا بهم ....اللهم انا ظلمنا انفسنا فان لن تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين ....اللهم هؤلاء عبادك لايعجزونك قد بغوا علينا واستباحوا ديارنا وقتلوا اطفالنا ولم يبق شيئا الا استباحوه ...فاللهم صب علي هؤلاء اليهود العذاب صبا ...اللهم اسحقهم ودمرهم وانسفهم ...اللهم اشف غليلنا ...اللهم ارنا فيهم يوما اسودا ...يارب العالمين .....يا سميع يامجيب ...يا مجيب المضطر اذا دعاه وكاشف السوء ...اكشف السوء والضر عنا يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
...........اللهم امين ...اللهم امين ....اللهم امين


----------



## crazyart22 (18 يوليو 2006)

اللهم امين


----------



## المهندسة لولو (18 يوليو 2006)

جزاااكم الله كل خير


----------



## ربيع القلوب (19 يوليو 2006)

موضوع أكثر من رائع...وفقكم الله جميعا

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
 ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
 ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
 ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
 ألف ألف ألف
 شكر


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (22 يوليو 2006)

اهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداء
الي روح الشهداء في لبنان وفلسطين والعراق وفي كل ديار المسلمين


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (22 يوليو 2006)

اللهم دمر اليهود بأيدينا وارنا فيهم يوما اسودا تشف به صدور قوم مؤمنين


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (22 يوليو 2006)

..من للاطفال يارب ....من للنساء الثكالي يارب ...من للشيوخ الحياري يارب ....نستجير بك فأغثنا ياارحم الراحمين

اللهم انهم بغوا علينا واستطالوا ولم يرحموا فينا شيخا ولا صغيرا ....فاللهم صب عليهم من العذاب صبا وانسفهم نسفا يا ارحم الراحمين .


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 أغسطس 2006)

تأخرت علينا كثيرا يا فيصل ....نتمني ان تكون قد قضيت اجازة سعيدة برغم كل الالام التي مرت بنا الا ان مايثلج صدورنا ان النصر ات ...ات ... ات...بأذن الله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 أغسطس 2006)

بحثت عن هذا الموضوع فوجدته تأخر كثيرا ...فاثرت ان اعيده الي الصدارة مرة اخري ..في انتظار عودتك الميمونه اخي فيصل 





























​


----------



## محمد عبد الحليم اب (27 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ فيصل جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ابن البلد (30 أغسطس 2006)

صور أكثر من رائعة


----------



## عدنان النجار (31 أغسطس 2006)

جز الله خيرا كل من ساهم في هذه الصفحات ولم يبخل بما لدية من صور معمارية 
ورسالة لكل طلاب ومحبي العمارة وكل المعماريين يجب علينا لكي نبدع في العمارة أن نبحث عن ماهو جديد في فن العمارة وأيضا لاننسي هويتنا فلكل بلد عربي هويتة وتراثة فيجب علينا الا نبتعد كثيرا .
فهذة المباني الجميلة المعروضة علينا كلا مواكب لبيئتة التي وجد فيها والمعماري الذي صمم أخذ أفكاره من المحيط البيئيء المحيط بالمشروع .
ونحن كمعمارين من باب أولي أن نعود لتراثنا وبيئتنا والتي هي مليئة بالمفردات التي لوطوعنها لتوصلنا إلي العديد من الأبداعات الجميلة فيحزنني عندما أشاهد مبني في منطقة صحراوية عبارة عن قطعة من الزجاج ولو دققنا فية نجده مأخوذ عن أخر في بلد أوربي فهذا لايصلح فالبيئة الأوربية تتطلب ذلك فلماذ التقليد أذا.
وأخيرا أشكر كل من ساهم في هذة الآحتفالية المعمارية


----------



## مهندسه_مصريه (31 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا بارك الله فيك فعلا علي صبرك انك تنزل كمية رهيبة ديه بس لا تنسى الثواب ال حتخده من افادتنا وشخص يدي تانى ...........وهكذا ماشاء الله على الثواب 
ربنا يعطينا
واقترح
ان زي ماعملنا للصور نعمل للابحاث بمعنى كل ال عنده بحث او كتاب يبعته لانى من الصعب الحصول عليهم وفعلا بنعانى لما نعوز نعمل بحث عشان نلم اكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات
وشكرا ليك وكل ال بعت وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (31 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## meyy (1 سبتمبر 2006)

:77: 
:20:


----------



## أبو فرحان (1 سبتمبر 2006)

رررررررررررررررائع


----------



## وفاء (1 سبتمبر 2006)

كلمة الشكر قليلة جدا جدا بالنسبة لمجهودكم...................!!!!
الله يجزيكم الخير ........


----------



## نونو11 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي فيصل انا بصدد مشروع تخرج لبناء ملعب رياضي اولمبي..اريد معلومات عن المقاييس والشروط الدولية الاولمبية لبناء الملعب والمسافات بالامتار والبظبط وشروط اللجنة الدولية الاولومبية(مساجة الملعب ، السعة،المسافة بين الملعب والمدرجات،المسافة بين الملعب ومضمار السباق،....الخ ،ياريت كل التفاصيل المملة عن هذا المشروع....وشكراً


----------



## نونو11 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي فيصل انا بصدد مشروع تخرج لبناء ملعب رياضي اولمبي..اريد معلومات عن المقاييس والشروط الدولية الاولمبية لبناء الملعب والمسافات بالامتار والبظبط وشروط اللجنة الدولية الاولومبية(مساجة الملعب ، السعة،المسافة بين الملعب والمدرجات،المسافة بين الملعب ومضمار السباق،....الخ ،ياريت كل التفاصيل المملة عن هذا المشروع....وشكراً


----------



## يام يام (4 سبتمبر 2006)

لم تدهشني المشاريع و لا الجهد المبذول لوضعها للجميع بقدر ما ادهشتني روحك المحبة لتقديم الخدمة باخلاص للاخرين بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن البلد (4 سبتمبر 2006)

أظن ان المتفرج ينبغي ان يرى هذا الموضوع بالتقسيط , على مراحل , ليستفيد منه , ولا ينسى أوله , بارك الله بكم جميعا ايها المشاركين


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*تابع لما سبق من صور*

تابع لما سبق من صور


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (6 سبتمبر 2006)

الكل ينتظر قدومك يا فيصل ...


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (6 سبتمبر 2006)

لعل المانع خيرا ....


----------



## bestboss (16 سبتمبر 2006)

ألف شكر لكم أخواني ع الموضوع الممتاز وربنا يرجعك بالسلامة يا أخ فيصل


----------



## هيثم محمد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## هيثم محمد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## re3o22 (21 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاء الله خيرا
في بعض الاوقات يكون الصمت احسن من كلام كتير 
زي موضعك الجميل ده


----------



## ayman samir (22 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير وساعدك دائما على فعله:20:


----------



## نماصي (22 سبتمبر 2006)

الى كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع العظيم ومن لم يشارك والى صاحب فكره الموضوع ..................


لا استطيع ان اقول الا كما قال رسول الامه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه /

( أَحَب الناس إلى الله أَنفَعَهُم ؛ وأَحَب الأعمال إلى الله ، سرور تُدخِلَه على مُسلِم وتَكشِف عنه كُربَةً أو تقضي عنه ديناً أو تطرد عنه جوعاً ؛ولأن أمشي مع أخي المُسلِم في حاجة أَحَبُ إلىَّ من أن أعتكف في المسجد شهراً ؛ومن كَفَ غضبه ولو شاء أن يمضيه أمضاه ملأ الله قلبه رضى يوم القيامة ؛ومن مشى مع أخيه المسلم في حاجته حتى يُثَبِتها له أَثبَت الله تعالى قدمه يوم تزل الأقدام ؛وإن سوء الخُلُق لَيفسِد العمل كما يُفسِد الخل العسل ) صدق رسول الله 



وكذلك عبد الله بن عمر ، قال .. قال رسول الله r
(من أعان عبداً في حاجته ثَبَتَ الله له مقامه يوم تزل الأقدام )



وعن كثير بن عبد الله بن عمر بن عوف المزني
عن أبيه عن جده رضي الله عنهما قال .. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن لله عباداً خَلَقَهم لحوائج الناس آلى على نفسه ألا يعذبهم بالنار فإذا كان يوم القيامة وُضِعَت لهم منابر من نور يُحَدِثون الله تعالى والناس في الحساب 


وعن وعن نافع عن بن عمر قال .. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
 من قضى لأخيه حاجة كنت واقفاً عند ميزانه فإن رجح وإلا شفعت له 
وفي رواية  إن لله من خَلقِه وجوهاً خَلَقَهم لحوائج الناس يرغبون في الآخرة ويُعِدون الجود متجراً والله يُحِبُ مكارم الأخلاق 



وعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال .. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من قضى لأحد من أمتي حاجة يريد أن يَسُرَه فقد سَرَني ومن سَرَني فقد سَرَ الله ومن سَرَ الله أدخله الجنة  




صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (23 سبتمبر 2006)

الشكر لكم جميعا اخواني ...ولا ننسي بالفضل بعد الله من شق هذا الطريق وفتحه وهو اخي الكريم فيصل الحصني له منا جميعا تحية خاصة ...وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 سبتمبر 2006)

اللهم اجعل عملنا هذا خالصا مخلصا من الشرك والرياء وخالصا لوجهك الكريم ......امين يارب العالمين ...
رمضان كريم ...اعاده الله علينا جميعا باليمن والبركات والخير العميم ولا ننسي اخواننا المعذبين من اهل فلسطين والعراق وافغانستان والشيشان ...ندعو الله لهم بالثبات والتمكين والنصر المبين .....امين يارب العالمين


----------



## ayman samir (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على المشاركه العظيمه


----------



## عدنان النجار (30 سبتمبر 2006)

رمضان كريم وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح العمل


----------



## عبدالفتا الشامي (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*الف الف سلامه وشكر اليك ايها المبدع*

الف الشكر والف التقدير والف من المحبه اليك ايها المتالق في سما المنتدى الاغر الف تحيه اليك على هذا العمل الجبار الدي عملت على انزاله في المنتدى فالف شكر ليك والف تحيه 
واتمنى منك ايها المتالق في سما المنتدى الاغر بعض المشاريع مثل المطارات كوني بحاجه ماسه لمثل هاي المشاريع كون مشروعي هالسنه مشروع مطار وكمك اكون ممتن الك لو قدرت تحصل على هاي المشاريع مع البلانات .
والسلام ختام .


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 أكتوبر 2006)

هأنذا قد عدت من إجازة طويلة وممتعة...
ما شاء الله لم أن أكن أتوقع أن يضم الموضوع هذا الحجم الهائل من المشاركات الغنية والمفيدة وذلك بفضل مشاركاتكم ونقاء قلوبكم من داء البخل الذي يسيطر على كثير من أصدقائنا فيبخلون بما لديهم من كنوز ويستأثرو بها لأنفسهم وهذا مرض عضال علاجه بسيط هو ان تساهم ببعض ما لديك من كنوز في هذا الملتقى حتى تتحصل على الأجر العظيم من الله تعالى.
الشكر الجزيل للجميع .... أخي العاشق لقد كنت بحق أنت الكنز كما أخبرتك سابقا.... أتمنى أن أتعرف عليك أكثر فأكثر...


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 أكتوبر 2006)

حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا فيصل ... وعود احمد ....افتقدناك كثيرا فمرحبا بك في ملتقاك وكنزك الذي فتحته لنا واخرجت لنا منه من الدرر الكثير والكثير والذي ندين لله بالفضل ثم من بعده انت ...فمرحبا بك اخي العزيز ونتشرف جميعا بالتعرف عليك اكثر واكثر .....
.............
الي اخي الكريم عبد الفتاح الشامي ...طلبت مشاريع عن المطارات ...فأليك اخي الحبيب ما استطعت ان اجده ... اتمني ان تفيدك ...وبالتوفيق دائما والي الامام ...ونتمني منك مشروعا قويا ان شاء الله ...ولا تنسانا من صالح دعائك في رمضان ...فنحن احوج ما نكون الي دعوة صالحة بظاهر الغيب لحظة افطارك ....وجزاك الله كل الخير .....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 أكتوبر 2006)

لازال للمطارات بقية ....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 أكتوبر 2006)

هناك المزيد من المطارات...............ولا تنسانا من صالح دعائك اخي الحبيب


----------



## عبدالفتا الشامي (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*الف الشكر اليك اخي العزيز*

اليك كل الشكر والتقدير والمحبه اليك كل الود اليك كل ماعجزت الالسن ان تصفه والاقلام ان تكتبه والاوراق ان تسعه من الطيب والورد والفل والرياحين وعطور المحبه .
اخي كم انا ممتن الك على هاي المشاريع الي قدمتها باشكرك كتير جداجدا ووفقك الله الى ما يحب ويرصى ووفقنا جميعا .ونسال من الله ان يقدرنا على رد ولو جزء من جميلك علينا


----------



## K3bo0o0L (3 أكتوبر 2006)

ماشاء الله صور بجد فوق الروعة - جزاك الله كل خير اخ فيصل - ووفقك الله

لو يثبت الموضوع ؟؟


----------



## عدنان النجار (3 أكتوبر 2006)

رسالة حب إلي محب رسول الله وكل عام وأنت بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## K3bo0o0L (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*مشاركة بسيطة*

كيف نحمل الصور عالموقع غير المرفقات ؟ 
او عن طريق مواقع التحميل ؟


----------



## K3bo0o0L (4 أكتوبر 2006)

بصراحه طول تصفحي للموضوع وانا ابحث عن كلمات شكر تكفي فلم اجد 
موضوع اكتر من رائع بكل ما تحمله معاني الكلمه 
افادكم الله اخواني وجعله في ميزان حسانتكم 
لو يثبت المووووضووع 
7
7
7
7


----------



## عبدالفتا الشامي (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*تسلم على هاي*

مشاريع في غايه الروعه والجمال وياريت كل المشاريع الي تنزل تكون مزودة بالبلانات لاكتمال الفائدة .


----------



## K3bo0o0L (5 أكتوبر 2006)

نكممممممممل


----------



## معماري فقط (5 أكتوبر 2006)

:77: مشاريع رائعة جدا ومشكورين والله


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (14 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا..........وارجوك من اسرة المنتدى تثبيت هذا الموضوع 
:12:


----------



## روميروالمصرى (14 أكتوبر 2006)

بصراحة انا عاجز ن اعطاء حقك فى الكلام لكن ما اقدر اقول الان غير جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## لولا عبد القادر (14 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mans_arch (15 أكتوبر 2006)

ما شاء اللة علي الصور فعلا روعة يا بشمهندس بس ناقصحاجة ان انت كنت تقول كل صورة كانت لمشروع اسمة اية او هيستخدم في اية
بس بجد ربنا يوفقك


----------



## K3bo0o0L (15 أكتوبر 2006)

نكمل
هذه الصور لملاعب بكين التي ستستضيف البطوله الاولمبيه القادمه عام 2008


----------



## K3bo0o0L (15 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## يام يام (15 أكتوبر 2006)

http://www.funonthenet.in/*******/view/111/31

http://www.funonthenet.in/*******/view/111/31/

more images of reals projects


----------



## يام يام (15 أكتوبر 2006)

www.funonthenet.in/*******/view/127/31/----
www.funonthenet.in/*******/view/111/31/---


----------



## يام يام (15 أكتوبر 2006)

http://www.funonthenet.in
*******/view/127/31


----------



## م.نهيل (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*wow*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​:75: جد جد الله يعطيكو الف الف الف عاية
مشكوريين جدا جدا على الجهود والله ما قصرتو[
:20: :20: :20: :20:


----------



## معماري/أحمد العشري (15 أكتوبر 2006)

00جزا الله خيرا و رزقه الفردوس الأعلي وبلغه مرافقه الأنبياء في أعلي الجنان كل من ساهم بعرض ما لديه من كنوز العماره 0

ولاأبالغ الآن ان قلت أني عثرت علي كنزا و به أصبحت من أغني المعاريين 0

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و نفعنا بما علمتنا ​


----------



## H.F (17 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الشكر لكم جميعا فبكم ومعكم ...نتقدم ونرتقي


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أكتوبر 2006)

لازال للموضوع بقية ....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أكتوبر 2006)

والمزيد .....والمزيد .........


----------



## K3bo0o0L (27 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا عااااشق


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*

جزى الله كل من ساهم فى عمل هذا الكنز عنا خيرا ان شاء الله وزادهم علما وجعله فى ميزان حسناتهم.
وأدعوا بأن يتم تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته والاستفاده الدائمه منه للأعضاء.
تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق.


----------



## andash22003 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا*

*جزاك الله كل خير ربنا يكرمك على مجهودك الرائع ده*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (28 أكتوبر 2006)

شارك بما لديك من كنوز ولا تبخل بها أبدا....هيا تشجع



[/QUOTE]


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## عديلة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يفتح عليك وجزاكم الله خيراُ


----------



## عديلة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ويسعدنى أن اكون أول معلق على عملك


----------



## عديلة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## م / رانية (29 أكتوبر 2006)

يعجز اللسان عن قول أي شيئ لأن ما سوف يقال سيكون أقل من الجمال والفن والمجهود المبذول


----------



## nadiarch (30 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
ياريت لو عندكم معلومات عن مواقع على النت لتعلم الماكس.


----------



## nadiarch (30 أكتوبر 2006)

جهودكم واضحة
الله يكثر من أمثالك
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (31 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي الكريم فيصل ...عود احمد ....اشتقنا لمشاركاتك القيمة ...فأهلا بك ومرحبا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (31 أكتوبر 2006)

لازال هناك الكثير والكثير ...فهل لديك متسعا من الوقت لتري !!!!


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (31 أكتوبر 2006)

لازال للموضوع بقية ....


----------



## يام يام (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا للمجهود و روح الافادة


----------



## ammd101 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

[جزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## روميروالمصرى (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مجهود جبار جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Meemar (2 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير
وأمثالك من المعماريين كثر يحتفظون بصور مشاريع كهذه
حبذا لو كان اسم المشروع ومكانه مذكوراً لما في ذلك من أهمية


----------



## mustafa (2 نوفمبر 2006)

صور في غاية الجمال وهذه المباني تعتبر تحول في صناعة البناء ونخن في انتظار المزيد وايضا سوف نسعى لنجد الجديد


----------



## mustafa (2 نوفمبر 2006)

لكن نريد تفاصيل اكثر لهذه المباني


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الحبيب Meemar كل هذه المشاريع تم جمعها من الإنترنت طيلة سنوات عديدة سابقة وهي عبارة عن أفكار لمشاريع معمارية متنوعة وربما عدد كبير منها غير منفذ ولكنها تفيدك في الإطلاع على الأفكار التصميمية لكتلة المشروع وكيفية المعالجة الفنية والتقنية والجمالية للواجهات والعلاقة مع الوسط المحيط ودراسة الموقع العام.....الخ
وهي بجد تعد مرجعا هاما إلى كل معماري يريد أن يرتقي بفكره ليحلق بعيدا في السماء بأفكار إبداعية كالتي يضعها الأخ (عاشق حبِّ رسولِ الله ) شكرا على الباقة الأخيرة التي أضفتها أخي العاشق...:14:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 نوفمبر 2006)

مسجد


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 نوفمبر 2006)

برج سكني


----------



## ميرو (2 نوفمبر 2006)

حلو قوى حاجات جامدة جدا


----------



## nadiarch (3 نوفمبر 2006)

لو تقدر تفيدنا من وين ممكن نحصل على أعمال مشابهة


----------



## nadiarch (3 نوفمبر 2006)

:81: 
هل كل هذه المشاريع نفذت على أرض الواقع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م / محمود (3 نوفمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله مشاريع جميلة جد ا


----------



## nadiarch (3 نوفمبر 2006)

:63: 
اسف اني لقيت جواب سؤالي عن تنفيذ هذه المشاريع موجود في رسالة أخونا فيصل
كانت لدي مشكلة في فنح صفحات الويب وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## nadiarch (3 نوفمبر 2006)

:63: 
اسف اني لقيت جواب سؤالي عن تنفيذ هذه المشاريع موجود في رسالة أخونا فيصل
كانت لدي مشكلة في فنح صفحات الويب وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## es_3obayda (3 نوفمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله اخ فيصل انت والاخ عاشق رسول اللله والله ماقصرتو بشئ وافتونا مره وربنا يباركلكم ويزيدكم من علمه يثبتكم على الدين وعلى والحق وعلى فعل الخير لكل شبابنا وبناتنا في كل مكان انتم قدوه طيبه لكل الملتقي وربنا يقدركم على الصبر وعلى نصره الدين انا طالبه في 3 عماره جامعه القاهره بصراحه كنت بشوف هذه الصور في المجلات العلميه بس ماتوقعت اني ممكن احصل عليها بالشكل هذا وتكون في متناول يدي بهذه السهوله انتو ساعتونا بشكل طيب والله يعطكم العافيه يارب .....


----------



## على المعمارى (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا على ما زودتنا بة*

مشاريع في غايه الروعه والجمال وياريت كل المشاريع الي تنزل تكون مزودة بالبلانات لاكتمال الفائدة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (5 نوفمبر 2006)

للأسف إخواني من المستحيل أن أقوم بوضع مساقط لكل هذا الكم الهائل من المشاريع وببساطة أنا لا أمتلك هذه المساقط ولو امتلكتها لما بخلت بها على هذا المنتدى أبدا
وإليكم المزيد:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (5 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## khalil2006 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

machkour ya akhi 3ala majhoudak 
khalil from morocco
landscape design student


----------



## Meemar (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*جعلك الله من أهلها*

أخي عاشق الجنة
جعلك وايانا الله من أهلها... شكراً على تعليقك وأود أن أفيدك بأن مكتبتنا الهندسية تزيد غنىً من خلال ما تتحفونا به أنت والأخ فيصل والأخ عاشق حب الرسول (ص) وغيركم.... وقد كان تعليقي من باب أنني بقدر ما أستطيع أسجل اسم المشروع والمهندس والموقع لكل صورة أحملها من الانترنت... لما لهذه التفاصيل من أهمية لا داعي للخوض في تفاصيلها وأنت تعلمها... أما عن المشاريع الوهمية فانها بدون شك توسع الآفاق والرؤى لكل معماري............مشكورون وان شاء الله نشارككم قريباً بما لدينا عندما يصبح جاهزاً......والسلام


----------



## ayman samir (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد الديب (15 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد شيء اكترمن رائع


----------



## engawy (15 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد مش لاقي كلام أشكرك بيه 
الصور أكتر من رائعة 
و انتظروا مشاركاتي


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 نوفمبر 2006)

والله يا إخوتي ستفوق اهمية هذا الموضوع أي تصور إذا شارك كل منكم بما لديه من كنوز كهذه المشاريع:












تحياتي لكم جميييييييييييعا
بانتظار كنوزكــــــــــــــــــــــــم:19:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 نوفمبر 2006)

.APARTMENT BLDNG:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 نوفمبر 2006)

عمارة سكنية:




مبنى مكاتب:


----------



## معمارية عراقية (16 نوفمبر 2006)

عاشت ايدك على هل المشاريع الجميلة جدا 
وفعلا انت عضو متميز مثل مامكتوب تحت اسمك
وبارك الله فيك ........

معمارية عراقية


----------



## حيدر دعيبل (16 نوفمبر 2006)

يا عاشق الجنة 
رزقك الله الجنة على عطائك
اخوك المهندس المعماري حيدر ناجي


----------



## حيدر دعيبل (16 نوفمبر 2006)

المشاريع راقية جدا من ناحية التصميم والاخراج
لكن للاسف لابد من كتابة عنوان على الاقل مع كل صورة للتعرف على الوظيفة والموقع وهل انه منفذ ام لا
اخوكم حيدر ناجي


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 نوفمبر 2006)

مبنى تجاري


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*Arabian culture cente*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبنى مكاتب*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبنى معارض*





لصورة مرفقة بالدقة العالية:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*ملعب كرة قدم*





















الصورة الأخيرة بالدقة العالية.....


----------



## محمود نبيل محمد (18 نوفمبر 2006)

هايل اخت عائشه


----------



## محمود نبيل محمد (18 نوفمبر 2006)

هايل جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 نوفمبر 2006)

Warehouse Complex:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 نوفمبر 2006)

ملعب كرة قدم:


----------



## عنتري (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مشاريع حلوة كثير
مشكور كثير


----------



## يام يام (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مششششششششششششششكككوووووووووورين


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 نوفمبر 2006)

شاركوا بما لديكم من كنـــــــــــــــــــــــ * * * * * ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوز


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ملاحظة هامة:
إن هذه الصور لا يمكنكم أخذها هكذا بالمجان بل لا بد أن يدفع كل واحد منكم ثمنها ...... وثمنها باهظ بعض الشيء...
وهو أن تقوم بنشرها إلى كل أصدقائك وأن لا تكنزها لنفسك وحدك وتحرم الآخرين منها .... كالذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة..... 
تحذير تجنب أن تصاب بهذا المرض....


----------



## K3bo0o0L (20 نوفمبر 2006)

عدنــــــــــــــــــــــــا

موضووووع رائع واضافات اروووع فيصل 
كل يوم تفاجئنا بالجديد والمزيد من الكنوز 
نتمنى الكل يشااارك بمالديه من كنوووز 





















سلملم


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 نوفمبر 2006)

K3bo0o0L شكرا لتلبيتك النداء نتمنى أن تغدو هذه أكبر مكتبة للتصميم المعماري على مستوى العالم نرجو من الجميع المشاركة بكنوز كهذه الكنوز:
مباني مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 نوفمبر 2006)

من كان لديه كنوز كهذه الكنوز فلا يبخل بها علينا :


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مبنى مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## K3bo0o0L (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووور فيصل وننتظر المزيد


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مبنى مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 نوفمبر 2006)

برج دبي :




وهاكم SITE PLAN بالدقة العالية لموقع البرج أرجو أن يحقق الفائدة....:1:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مبنى تجاري:






عمارة سكنية:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مبنى محكمة:





مجمع سكني:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 نوفمبر 2006)

Office Building:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 نوفمبر 2006)

تتمة المجمع السكني السابق::13: 








وهاكم الصورة الأولى بالدقة العــــــــــــــــــــــــلية في الملف المرفق:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مبنى مكاتب:





Classical style Home:


----------



## هيثم محمد (22 نوفمبر 2006)

خزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الصور الجميله


----------



## engawy (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*أرجو المساعدة*

:68: معلش يا جماعة أنا نفسي أشارك لأني عندي حاجات كتير فعلا عايز أشارك بيها بس مش عارف أرفع الحاجات على الصفحة :55:


----------



## engawy (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*المعماري Christopher Wilkinson*

هذه أول مشاركاتي ـمنى أن تعجبكم و النتظروا المزيد ......


----------



## engawy (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*المعماري frank ghery*

هذه بعض أعمال المعماري فرانك جيري


----------



## engawy (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*المعماري فرانك جيري*

متحف بلباو بأسبانيا ( bilbao)


----------



## engawy (23 نوفمبر 2006)

تابع......


----------



## engawy (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*فرانك جيري*

تابع ........


----------



## ملكة الحسن (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الإبداع هو الكلمة المرادفة لموضعك 

يعطيك ألف عافيه


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ملكة الحسن أتمنى أن تتحقق الفائدة....
engawy شكرا جزيلا لك...

أكرر خطابي من كان لديه كنوز كهذه الكنوز فلا يبخل بها علينا....:
برج دبي :


----------



## محمود حسان (23 نوفمبر 2006)

لإبداع هو الكلمة المرادفة لموضعك الف شكر ليك ويا رب المزيد


----------



## K3bo0o0L (23 نوفمبر 2006)

وانا مع فيصل من كان لديه كنوز فلا يبخل بها علينا والا :5: :5: :5: :5:


----------



## engawy (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*اعتذار*

معلش يا جماعة حصل عندي خطا لأني شم بشوف الصور و هي بتترفع فالمشاريع دي فعلا لفرانك جيري بس متحف بلباو هوة الصور المشابههة للصورة اللي في المرفقات و آسف لللخبظة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 نوفمبر 2006)

نواصل ينبوع الخير .....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 نوفمبر 2006)

............


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 نوفمبر 2006)

....................


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 نوفمبر 2006)

............


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 نوفمبر 2006)

.....


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا للعاشق كنوز رائعة تشكر عليها أخي العاشق.... لقد أعجبتني المباني كثيرا.....:12:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (26 نوفمبر 2006)

من كان لديه كنوز كالتي يقدمها الأخ العاشق لحب رسول الله فلا يبخل بها علينا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (26 نوفمبر 2006)

:1:


----------



## Wael Alaghbari (26 نوفمبر 2006)

وهذه عاصمة ماليزيا الجديدة 
مدينة بوترا جايا (اسلامية ) 100%
http://www.malaysiasite.nl/putrajayaeng.htm
أفتحوا الرابط وتجولوا وارجو ايضا ان تبحثوا عن هذه المدينة في الانترنت ستجدون مشاريع مميزة وجميلة وحديثة (عمارة اسلامية حديثة)


----------



## Wael Alaghbari (26 نوفمبر 2006)

وهذا 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/putrajaya/
وهذا
http://www.molon.de/galleries/Malaysia/WestCoast/Putrajaya/


----------



## Wael Alaghbari (26 نوفمبر 2006)

هنا مخططات المدينة بالكامل وصور لكل مكونات المدينة أرجو ان تستفيدوا منها 
وشكري الكبير للجميع خصوصا الاخ فيصل

http://images.google.com/images?q=putrajaya+pictures&hl=en&lr=&sa=X&oi=images&ct=title


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لجميــــــــــــــع:

سفارة:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 نوفمبر 2006)

سكني:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (28 نوفمبر 2006)

:63: برج النخلة: PALM TOWER


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (28 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## K3bo0o0L (1 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## ملك العمارة (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*سأساهم بما استطيع*

:55: :81: :67: :81: :77: مشاعر متضاربة وافكار متضاربة لا ادري هه هل اشكرك هل اهديك هههل ابكي هل اضحك افكار هنا وهناك هل ياترى ستوفيك حقك فما وجدت شئا اوفى وابلغ من دعائي لك وتضرعي الى الله ان يبلغك ما تعشق سألت الله العلي القدير ان يبلغك جنة الفردوس واجزاك الله عنا الف خير:55: :81: :67: :81: :77:


----------



## اسامة محمدجودة (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## K3bo0o0L (2 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## يقولون مهندسه (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

عندك وقت ؟؟؟!!!....تفضل .....لازال النبع يتدفق ....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

...نعم لازال يتدفق .....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

.....لازال .....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

.......   























[I​]


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

.....هل لازال لديك الوقت لتري ؟؟...


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

...............:14:


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

..........:81: :81: :77: :12:


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

...........:31: :31: :31: ................


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

....................
...............
........


----------



## H.F (2 ديسمبر 2006)

وااااااااااااو روعة فعلا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

لازال هناك الكثير والكثير والكثير .........


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

لازال العقل البشري يعمل ....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مازال هناك الكثير من الابداع ...


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

.............:31: :31: :31: ................


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 ديسمبر 2006)

....................................................
.........................
........


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 ديسمبر 2006)

عذرا أخي العاشق لحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ............. إن ما تقدمه ليس نبعا ....
إنه شلال من الخير الدافق والعطاء .... أحيــــــــــــيك من أعماق قلبي .....


----------



## H.F (3 ديسمبر 2006)

اوووووووووه ما كل هذا التدفق؟؟
ما شاء الله
جزاك الله كل الخير وما اوقف ذلك النهر من الكنوز المعمارية الرااااااااااااااااااائعة!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aly ragab (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شغل جميل جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## Yaser Shabana (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
اللهم بارك لهم فيما رزقتهم و ارزقنا مثله
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## يا زمن (3 ديسمبر 2006)

يا سلام على الصور 

بس لو عندك صور عن رياض الأطفال ومعلومات عنهم بتكون عملت خير بزياده

أخوك محمد (يا زمن)


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (4 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي عاشق .. .. .. .. .. لقد اثريت الموقع


----------



## بسنت (4 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع جدا جدا جدا


----------



## Mu7ammad (4 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## البسيونى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

_السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى البسيونى يشكرك على المشاريع المتميزه_


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للجميع وأتمنى لكم دوام الإستفادة:
منظور فيللا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 ديسمبر 2006)

من كنوز الأخ العاشق لحب رسول الله , إضغط على الصورة :


​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 ديسمبر 2006)

مشروع فندق:





برج:





مبنى مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 ديسمبر 2006)

مبنى مكاتب .... إضغط على الصورة للتكبير:


​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 ديسمبر 2006)

مبنى مكاتب:


----------



## البسيونى (6 ديسمبر 2006)

احسنت عرض بعض المشاريع المتميزه جزالك الله عن المهندسين خير الجزاء اخوك البسيونى


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 ديسمبر 2006)

البسيونى
Mu7ammad
بسنت
الشلقة
يا زمن
Yaser Shabana
aly ragab
H.F
مرحبا بكم جميعا وأتمنى لكم السعادة الدائمة في الدنيا والآخرة......


----------



## dolly_koke (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على مجهودك 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (9 ديسمبر 2006)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## رامي محمد احمد (9 ديسمبر 2006)

very goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## عبدالفتا الشامي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

مشك______________________________________________ور ونتمن_________________________________________________ى المزيد 
والس___________________________________-لام ختام


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 ديسمبر 2006)

أهلا بكم جميعا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 ديسمبر 2006)

Office building





Dubai-arabian-crown





Dubai-windso





Cube-Dubai


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 ديسمبر 2006)

Royal Club Palm 
Dubai





Park Towers 
DIFC, Dubai


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 ديسمبر 2006)

trump-hotel-render


----------



## sasy0o0o (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مافى كلمة توصف مدى الروعة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الحمد لله على حصول الفائدة ومرحبا بالجميع

إضغط على الصورة لتحصل على الدقة العالية:


​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 ديسمبر 2006)

برج مكاتب:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 ديسمبر 2006)

برج:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 ديسمبر 2006)

لقطة أخرى لنفس المشروع إضغط للتكبيـــــــــــــــــــــر:



​


----------



## معماري فقط (14 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي عاشق الجنة لقد اثريت الموضوع حقا فلقد تجاوز الموضوع 730 صورة وهي كفيلة لإعطاء المعماري خلفية بصرية ضخمة لكي يصمم اي مشروع كان فبارك الله في كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع الضخم


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبا بك أخي العزيز :63: معماري فقط .............الحمد لله الذي وفق الأخوة ليساعدونا على تجميع هذه الكنوز التي كانت متناثرة هنا وهناك وغدت الآن في متناول الجميع أشكرك على عد الصور وهاكم الصورة رقم 731 أرجو ان تعجبكم 
:


​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 ديسمبر 2006)

​


----------



## sasy0o0o (16 ديسمبر 2006)

greatfulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## sasy0o0o (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد تحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفة


----------



## binabbas (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد رشاد سعيد (16 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا أرشح هذا الموضوع
لأحسن موضوع في المنتدى


----------



## نادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مبانى رائعة جدا وغريبة وشكرا للاخ عاشق الجنة على هاى الصور


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبا بالجميع والفضل أولا وأخيرا لله الذي وفقنا مع الأخوة الكرام لخوض هذه التجربة ونشر هذه الكنوز للجميع .......... وإليكم هذا البرج:


​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 ديسمبر 2006)

Tower-Dubai


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 ديسمبر 2006)

كلية العلوم في كوريا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## sasy0o0o (17 ديسمبر 2006)

very thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hala85 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الصور والله يبارك بيك


----------



## zoubir (26 ديسمبر 2006)

مشاريع مليحة


----------



## ama-nti (26 ديسمبر 2006)

صور ممتازه و شكرا مع احترامى لك كمهندس و فنان


----------



## masa_arch2010 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

والله كل المشاريع جباره والله يخليكى


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## K3bo0o0L (9 يناير 2007)

*نكممممل*

:1:


----------



## K3bo0o0L (9 يناير 2007)

:1:


----------



## K3bo0o0L (9 يناير 2007)

:1:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 يناير 2007)

شكرا للجميع وإليكم هذا المشروع:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 يناير 2007)

لقطة ليلية:


----------



## midy (17 يناير 2007)

بجد بجد بجد جزاك الله كل خير على النمجهود الرائع ده وافادنا كثيرا كثيرا 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## انجى حسين (26 يناير 2007)

بجد ما احلى هذة المشاريع انها مشاريع رائعة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## metalsword (27 يناير 2007)

الأخ العزيز عاشق الجنة 
الصور رائعة, ومميزة. مشكور جداً.دائماً تذكرنا بالمميز.


----------



## مصطفى محمد محمد (31 يناير 2007)

الله يكرمك على المشاريع الروعة بس انا كان نفسى تفاصيل داخلية للمشاريع


----------



## ياسر خليل (31 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الزبون (6 فبراير 2007)

اللهم إني أسألك بإسمك العظيم الأعظم ... الذي إذا دُعيت به أجبت ...
أن تجزئ كل من ساهم في هذا الطرح الرائع - والكنز البارق- سواءً بالمشاركة أو الردود ...
وان لا تحرمهم اجرنا .. وان تجعلنا على القوة كي نرد لهم هذا الجميل ...

قال -صلى الله علية وسلم- " فيما معناه" ( أنه اذا لم تستطع مجازاة أحد لمعروف قام به لك فقل له جزاك الله خيرا )) ...

تحياتي لكم <<< ترى والله ماني شيخ هههههههه بس ذهلت من هذا الطرح وفق الله الجميع

أخوكم :
الزبون


----------



## baby tota (6 فبراير 2007)

:12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: بصراحة انا مش عارفه اقول ايه علي المجهود الجبار ده وعلي الخدمه العظيمه اللي انتوا قدمتوها لكل اعضاء المنتدي بجد بجد جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للجميـــــــــــــــــــــع:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 فبراير 2007)

مدرسة ثانوية


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 فبراير 2007)

فندق على البحر







مباني سكنية


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 فبراير 2007)




----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (7 فبراير 2007)

وتعاونوا علي البر والتقوي ولاتعاونوا علي الاثم والعدوان


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (7 فبراير 2007)




----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (7 فبراير 2007)




----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (7 فبراير 2007)




----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (7 فبراير 2007)




----------



## ام المؤمنين (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ذويزن (9 فبراير 2007)

عمارة رائعة وصور منتقاة بإمتياز. كل الشكر لك.

ذويزن


----------



## architecte100 (10 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 فبراير 2007)

عاشق حب رسول الله لقد أعطيت فأجزلت العطاء جزاك الله الجنة يا ليت يكون في واحد تاني مثلك في الملتقى :12: :13:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 فبراير 2007)

فلل:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 فبراير 2007)




----------



## *red rose* (13 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## metalsword (13 فبراير 2007)

الأخ الكريم عاشق حب رسول الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ةبركاته
لقد عودتنا على تقديم الجديد والرائع دائماً فلك الشكر الجزيل والاحترام الكبير متمنين أن يزداد عطاؤك يوماً بعد يوم حفظك الله


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 فبراير 2007)




----------



## spaces (2 مارس 2007)

افادكم الله .................. و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sharpsword85 (2 مارس 2007)

مشاريع رائعة ومتميزة ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## Mu7ammad (2 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مارس 2007)

مرورك أخي الكريم Mu7ammad قد زاد الموضوع تشريفا وجزاك الله الجنة على كلماتك ....
وما زلنا بانتظار المزيد من المشاركات لإكمال هذا الكنز ونسأل الله أن يجعله مرجعا شاملا لنفع المسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها............
sharpsword85 
spaces 
شكرا جزيلا لكما.


----------



## cadmax4 (3 مارس 2007)

*كيف يكرم الكريم*

يا عاشـ الجنة ـق و يا عاشق حب رسول الله لقد أعطيتم فأجزلتم العطاء جزاكم الله الجنة ولكل واحد مثلكما في الملتقى ولا يبقي لي الا الدعاء لكريمين ان يجزيهم الله الجنة بكرمه و عفوه وحلمه
فوالله اني احبكم في الله
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
:13:


----------



## cadmax4 (3 مارس 2007)

*كيف يكرم الكريم*

يا عاشـ الجنة ـق و يا عاشق حب رسول الله لقد أعطيتم فأجزلتم العطاء جزاكم الله الجنة ولكل واحد مثلكما في الملتقى ولا يبقي لي الا الدعاء لكريمين ان يجزيهم الله الجنة بكرمه و عفوه وحلمه
فوالله اني احبكم في الله
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
:13:


----------



## archiangel (3 مارس 2007)

واللة انا ذهلت من الجمال و الحلاوة و الحاجات الجامد الي انت حاططها دي اخي العاشق
بارك اللة فيك وانا عندي حاجات كتير ان شاء اللة اجمعها و احطهالكم هنا
ودة موقعي في المعرض في حاجات كتير

اضغط هنا
و انا تحت خدمتكم اخواني


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (4 مارس 2007)

cadmax4 شكرا جزيلا لك وأحبك الله الذي أحببتنا فيه وجعلك من السعداء في الدنيا والآخرة.
archiangel أحييك على موقعك الجميل والمفيد وننتظر منك مشاركات قيمة إن شاء الله .....


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (4 مارس 2007)




----------



## bawer (15 مارس 2007)

*العراق*

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذه المناظر الرائعة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء سيروا الى الامام نحو عمارة افضل :1: :1: :1: :63:


----------



## ايمانا (16 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير ... وجزاك الله كل خير أخى عاشق الجنه


----------



## م.خلدون ابوزيد (16 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على المشاريع الرائعة 
اذا سامحتى اناعايز صورلمشاريع اسلامية


----------



## عبد الرحمان خليل (18 مارس 2007)

حفض الله والديك وجعلك خيرا لامتك


----------



## سندباد 2001 (18 مارس 2007)

لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على هذه الصور ولكن ........ ربنا يزيدك ويوفقك ... آمين


----------



## وسيم حسام الدين (19 مارس 2007)

الحمد لله وكفى 
أستاذي وأخي فيصل شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله عني وعن إخوتي كل خير


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 مارس 2007)

أهلا باخي وحبيبي وسيم وشكرا لمرورك وسلامي لحازم دعاس ومحمد الحلواني ووسيم حلاق ويامن شربك وهاهو صديقي ملهم عبد الجواد بجانبي ويرسل التحايا للجميع ونتمنى لكم تحقيق الفائدة ونرجو منكم جميعا أن تشاركوا بما لديكم من كنوز ...
أرسل لكم هدية Vray.1.50.R3.for.3dsMax.9


----------



## الجاه (20 مارس 2007)

تخجل كل كلمات الشكر أمام هذه المشاركة الأكثر من رائعة .............
وفقكم الله و سدد خطاكم .....


----------



## kimo_93 (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا قوى على الحاجات الحلوة دى. بس انا محتاج منك طلب لو تقدر تجيبلى البلوكات للماكس خفيفةو تكون واقعية عشان عندى مشروع تخرج.....شكرا قوى....


----------



## وليد الدويك (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذه التصميمات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 مارس 2007)

كيمو 93 أي نوع من البلوكات تحتاج؟؟؟؟
وليد شكرا لك....
يالجاه مشكور .... كثير


----------



## architect_999 (25 مارس 2007)

Thanksssssss


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 مارس 2007)

اخونا عاشق الجنة

لا يوجد ما يمكن ان نرد به على اثراءك لافكارنا
ولا على عطاءك منقطع النظير

غير اننا نملك لك دعاءا مخلصا خالصا

نتأمل من الله فيه
ان يجزيك خير حسني الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك أخي الحبيب نهر النيل ومرورك بموضوعي هذا يزيده تشريفا وأنا سعيد جدا بأخوتي وصداقتي لأمثالك .....
دمت معطاء كما عودتنا دائما ولك مني همسة أهمس بها في قلبك وأقول لك: 
إني أحبك في الله​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 مارس 2007)

عاشـ الجنة ـق قال:


> شكرا لك أخي الحبيب نهر النيل ومرورك بموضوعي هذا يزيده تشريفا وأنا سعيد جدا بأخوتي وصداقتي لأمثالك .....
> دمت معطاء كما عودتنا دائما ولك مني همسة أهمس بها في قلبك وأقول لك:
> إني أحبك في الله​



احبك الله الذي احببتني فيه

وجمعنا الله واياك في الجنة التي عشقت

وهمستك الجميلة تشجعني ان اسألك عن
واجهات لمباني مصانع 

ان امكن ذلك ولك كل شكري وامتناني


----------



## habibko1 (30 مارس 2007)

شكرا شكرا شكرا 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الحسن خليل (3 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله لك هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الله


----------



## الحسن خليل (3 أبريل 2007)

من كان لديه من الكنوز المدفونة كهذه فليخرجها حتى يستفيد منها الناس


----------



## HEBA ABDO (8 أبريل 2007)

صور رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (8 أبريل 2007)

مجهود مرعب 
ربنا يباركلك ياشيخ ويديك على قد نيتك 
والله الموفق


----------



## New_Arch (8 أبريل 2007)

معنديش حاجة اقولها غير الله يباركلك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (10 أبريل 2007)

أقدم لك إعتذاري أخي الكريم نهر النيل لم يتوفر لدي صور واجهات مصانع ولا أدري بالضبط أي نوع من المصانع تقصد لعلك إذا حددت أو أعطيتنا مثالا نجد لك ما تريد والله الموفق وشكرا لك على الرد.
مع خالص الشكر لكل من علق وشارك نعيد رفع الدعوى للجميع لينشروا ما لديهم من كنوز في هذا الموضوع .....


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل عاشق الجنة

ويكفيني اهتمامك وبحثك 
والنتائج هي بتوفيق الله حسب مراده

والذي كنت ابحث عنه واجهات او مناظير لمباني صناعية عموما
ومصانع اغذية بشكل خاص

مصانع لاي انواع اغذية

ولك جل امتناني

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سالي_00 (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## م/حنان (16 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هده الباقه من الكتل العصريه


----------



## الحسن خليل (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل عاشق الجنة

ويكفيني اهتمامك وبحثك 
والنتائج هي بتوفيق الله حسب مراده


----------



## مهم (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل .


----------



## انعام (23 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية صور مفيدة


----------



## first-arch (24 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الإياد (26 مايو 2007)

مشكوريين أخوتي على هذه الكنوز القيمة 
أرجو منكم صور لجامعات و مطاعم طلابية اذا امكن


----------



## احمد الديب (27 مايو 2007)

بجددددددددددددددددد مجهوددددددددد رائع جزاكم الله خيررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 مايو 2007)

مركز التجارة العالمي في البحرين


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 مايو 2007)

درة البحرين .
كمبيوتر : م.خالد المحرقي/البحرين


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 مايو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 مايو 2007)

مبنى مكاتب الإمارات/م.مريم النعيمي
إضغط للتكبير:



​


----------



## كلكامش (29 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على المشاريع الحلوة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## metalsword (29 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
صور لمشاريع رائعة , إختيارات جميلة جداً . 
عودنا عاشق الجنة على اختياراته المميزة .
مع كبير شكري وتقديري .
جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## mj_2050 (31 مايو 2007)

ما شاء الله الله 
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضاه


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## العين السوداء (5 يونيو 2007)

بصراحه ...... تحف فنيه رائعة .

الله يعطيك العافيه .... وجزاك الله خير على هالمنفعه .


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (26 يونيو 2007)

*London Projects*























































​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (26 يونيو 2007)

*London projects*
















​


----------



## metalsword (26 يونيو 2007)

الأخ عاشق الجنة 
مبان رائعة وجميلة ,هكذا عودتنا 
مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## م / رانية (26 يونيو 2007)

صور جميلة ألف شكر


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا وبإنتظار كنوزكم .....
إعذروني في معرض إطلاعكم على هذه المشاريع التي نسأل الله أن تحقق الفائدة لكم أحببت أن أستوقفكم للحظة ننظر فيها للعالم عن بعد ونتامل فيه وفي خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى له 
الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام........أعظم النعم........
والله يا أحبتي كنت منذ فترة بزيارة لمركز الدعوة والإرشاد في قطر فوجدت شابا نيباليا كان قد مضى على إسلامه اسبوعا واحدا فقط ......... فرحبت به وسلمت عليه وهنأته بإسلامه ثم سألته عن دينه الذي كان عليه قبل أن هداه الله ......... أتدرون بماذا أجابني ......... لقد طأطأ رأسه وقال :
I was praying for Monkey
I was praying for Monkey
I was praying for Monkey


قال انه كان يعبد القرود.....
سبحان الله ....
لقد هزتني هذه الكلمة وربما لن أنساها ما حييت....
هل ما زال هناك في هذه الأيام من يؤمن بغير الله الخالق العظيم الواحد الأحد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد....
الله الذي بيده ملكوت السماء والأرض .......
الله الذي إذا ما أراد شيئا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون .....
الله الذي خلق الإنسان في أحسن تقويم وفضله على سائر المخلوقات كيف له ان يعصيه ويتكبر عن عبادته وإتباع دينه الحق ..........

لقد قابلت شابا من فيتنام أسلم ونطق امامي بالشهادتين وبدأ يتعرف على حقيقة الوجود وحقيقة الحياة الدنيا وحقيقة الآخرة وبدأ يعرف عظمة الخالق ويؤمن برسل الله كلهم آدم ......وإبراهيم ......وموسى .....وعيسى ومحمد خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين ..... صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين......

العالم حولكم ولا نبي بعد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ...... 
هل تدعون للناس بالهداية ......... زرت احد الدعاة في بيته ودخلت إلى مجلس الإستقبال أتدرون ماذا علق على جدار المجلس.......
والله قد وضع على الجدار :
خريطة العالم .........

وسألناه عنها فقال يجلس أمامها يتفكر في هداية كل هؤلاء البشر......
يتمنى أن يعطيه الله القدرة ليتعلم كل لغات العالم ليخاطب كل أمة بلغتها يتمنى ان يمد الله في عمره ليصل إلى كل باب يبلغ من وراءه دين الله .......
لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله .
لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله .
لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله .

هذه هي الكنز الحقيقي
أغلا ما تملكون فلا تبخلوا بها على أحد وبلغوها في الآفاق ......


​


----------



## المهندس قسام (4 يوليو 2007)

أحسنت أخي ... عاشق الجنة


----------



## المهندس قسام (4 يوليو 2007)

والله إنك خطير ... أحسنت


----------



## metalsword (6 يوليو 2007)

أخي الكريم عاشق الجنة 
عرفناك من خلال ماقدمته لنا من مشاريع جميلة أنك مهندس ذواق ذو خبرة كبيرة واليوم أتعرف عليك 
رجل ذو قلب مليء بالإيمان وحب الله 
أعانك الله وأعان كل مسلم على نشر الإسلام وتوضيح صوره العظيمة ليدخل قلب كل مخلوق على وجه البسيطة حتى لايبقى من لايوحد ويعتقد بالله العظيم الخالق الباري
أحترمك جداً ياأخي وأحبك في الله


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للمهندس القسام وللاخ العزيز metalsword واحبك الله الذي احببتني فيه....
أسأل الله للجميع فهم حقيقة هذه الحياة ومقصد وجوده فيها ..........

وإستكمالا للموضوع الرئيسي تابعوا معرضكم مع هذه الصور:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 يوليو 2007)

Stadium Extention


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 يوليو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 يوليو 2007)

villa


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 يوليو 2007)




----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (11 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف الف خير 
سلمت يمناك 
وسبحان الله عندما اناظر هذه الصور اشكر لك الف مرة
واقول لك تعبك لم يذهب فانت ابهرتنا واجدت
فمزيدا من التقدم اخي


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله الجنة ..........:56: 
والله يا أخي أتامل في هذا المعرض المعماري وأركز في المشاريع المتميزة فيه ثم أتساءل !!:
ما ينقص المهندسين العرب حتى يقدموا تصاميمهم لتنافس هذه المشاريع وترتقي ببلادنا ونستغني
عن الخبرات الاجنبية قدر المستطاع؟؟
ونوفر الملايين التي تخرج من خيرات بلاد المسلمين لتقدم إلى غير المسلمين .... على طبق من ذهب .....!!!!!
هيا إنطلقوا ياشباب وإزدادوا ثقة بأنفسكم وتوكلوا على الله وأرونا ما لديكم من إبداع......

أتمنى ان ارى موضوعا يضاف في هذا الملتقى في المستقل بإسم :
كنوز وإبداعات المهندسين العرب ......
كنوز وإبداعات المهندسين العرب ......
كنوز وإبداعات المهندسين العرب ......

ولعل شابا سيقرأكلامي هذا في يوم من الأيام ويضيف هذا الموضوع قريبا جدا بإذن الله......أسأل الله أن يجعله من أهل الجنة ....قولوا آمين.
والله من وراء القصد وجزاكم الله خيرا....


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يوليو 2007)

لقد قمت بحذف الجزء الذي كان أعلى المدخل على الفوتوشوب حتى يصبح المنظور أقل تفاصيلا وأكثر جمالا ....... هذا من وجهة نظري ..... لأني وجدت المنظور الأصلي ثقيلا بتفاصيله بعض الشيء ....


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يوليو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يوليو 2007)

*China Central Television*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يوليو 2007)

*Dockland Office Building, Hamburg*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (12 يوليو 2007)




----------



## م / رانية (12 يوليو 2007)

ايه الجمال ده صور جميلة فعلا


----------



## mgs_2020 (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــMOHAMMED GAMAL

ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووو


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (13 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم عاشق الجنة ...
رزقك الله بها وايانا باذن الله 
دمت دوما لنا وللملتقي بمشاركاتك القيمة والمفيدة والرائعه ...وادعو الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة باذن الله بقدر من ساعدت وافدت العديد والعديد من اخواننا واخواتنا المعماريين والمعماريات 

بارك الله فيك والي الامام دائما


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (13 يوليو 2007)

وعلي درب الاخ العاشق للجنة ....نسير ...
وندعو الله له بالتوفيق والنجاح والسداد والرشاد ...فهو من شق طريق الخير ادعو الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناته يوم القيامة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (13 يوليو 2007)




----------



## محمود السيد حسن (13 يوليو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااا اوى اوىاوىشكرااااااااااااا اوى اوىاوىشكرااااااااااااا اوى اوىاوى


----------



## mj_2050 (14 يوليو 2007)

مششششششششششششكوررررررررررررر ما شاء الله


----------



## alaabreaka (14 يوليو 2007)

والله يا اخى كفيت ووفيت والله ماقصرت


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله مشاركاتك رائعة أخي العاشق لحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.........

بإنتظار المزيد والمزيــــــــــــــد ........ من كنوزك الثمينـــــــــــــــة​


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 يوليو 2007)

الاروع والاجمل هو من صنع هذا الموضوع وافاض بالخير علي الناس ....جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 يوليو 2007)




----------



## WAEL_SHOSHAN (15 يوليو 2007)

اللة يبارك فيك وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## WAEL_SHOSHAN (16 يوليو 2007)

:75: 
شكرا كثيرا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا ومرحبا بالعاشق لحب رسول الله وبإنتظار المزيد الباقة الأخيرة جميلة للغاية"
Hotel


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 يوليو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 يوليو 2007)

مبنى مكاتب


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 يوليو 2007)

Twin Tower


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 يوليو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 يوليو 2007)




----------



## احمدجراد (21 يوليو 2007)

جازاك الله خيرا اخوك احمد السيد


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 يوليو 2007)

فندق على البحر




مساقط ودراسات المشروع وباقي المناظير في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 يوليو 2007)

فندق ومركز مؤتمرات كوبنهاكن:




مساقط ودراسات المشروع وباقي المناظير في المرفقات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 يوليو 2007)

:Low-Cost Ocean Homes


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 يوليو 2007)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 يوليو 2007)

New Commercial Tower in Dubai


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 يوليو 2007)

Crazy Architecture





























​


----------



## rfa000 (22 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رامي محمود شاهين (22 يوليو 2007)

إخواني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hitler_alg (23 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elmiamariya (29 يوليو 2007)

اريد ان اتعلم 3dmax


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (29 يوليو 2007)

تحفة ماشاء اللة فين ممكن الواحد يتعلم ماكس يطلع مناظير تحفة .....شكرا اخي عاشق الجنة مهما قلنا من كلماك لم نوفي مدى كرمك وتفانيك في اعطاء ماينفع جعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## architect_student (30 يوليو 2007)

يا اخي الكريم اعجز عن اختيار الالفاظ الي تناسب جهودك العظيمه
الله يوفقك ودوما الى الامام
جزاك الله الف خر


----------



## أفنان (30 يوليو 2007)

*تسلم أيدك ياعاشق الجنة وان شاء الله تكون الجنة من نصيبك 
اللهم انا نسأللك حسن العاقبة*


----------



## يحيى الصيرفي (3 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور يا عاشق الجنة 
فعلا هذا كنز


----------



## alaa_1986 (3 أغسطس 2007)

thank u alot 4 ur graet efforts ur issues r always very rich and very benefit


----------



## حسن عمار (6 أغسطس 2007)

قليل كلمة الشكر 
حيث يعجز اللسان عن التعبير عن الشكر من فرط أعجابى الشديد بسيادتكم عن هذه الصور الجميلة 
مهندس/ سمير عمار


----------



## جاد ابراهيم (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على التصاميم الرائعة
وجزاك الله خيرا على الجهد الطيب
والي الامام


----------



## hossin (8 أغسطس 2007)

شکرا علی هذه الکنز الرائع


----------



## م/ربا06 (28 أغسطس 2007)

بصراحه مجهووود اكثر من رائع وشكرا شكرا على هذه الكنوز وننتظر المزيد لان كل ما قدم كان رائع وبارك الله بجهودكم جميعا


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (28 أغسطس 2007)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو


----------



## c_maged (31 أغسطس 2007)

قسما بالله العظيم *( روااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع معماريه )* بل أكثر من ذلك
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لك ....................................................................:75:


----------



## maya_arch (31 أغسطس 2007)

اخي عاشق الجنه السلام عليكم 
مشكور جدا على الصور الجميله والراقيه فهي رائعه واروع مافيها انك وضعت الصور التي جمعتها بسنين لكي تكون مرجع لنا بارك الله فيك وربنا يكتبلك الجنه ان شاء الله على روحك الطيبه والغير انانيه


----------



## cadmax4 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*وعلي درب الاخ العاشق للجنة ....نسير ...*

وعلي درب الاخ العاشق للجنة ....نسير ...

A Zurich un bureau hors du commun
un bureau hors du commun





Le chantier- la spirale




Le chantier -baies et verrière




Le chantier - la spirale




Le chantier




L'atrium




La maquette




Installation -spéciale




Installation -classique


----------



## cadmax4 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*وعلي درب الاخ العاشق للجنة ....نسير ...*

وعلي درب الاخ العاشق للجنة ....نسير ...
Un concept de tour pour le futur

En constante activité




Éoliennes




Face à l'urbanisation massive




Mégalopole du futur




Résille de béton ajourée




Un concept de tour pour le futur




Une tour démontable


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 سبتمبر 2007)

لا ازال في اجازتي الصيفية لهذا العام أطل على المنتدى إطلالات سريعة ولكن لا يسعني إلا ان اتوجه بالشكر لكم جميعا على مروركم وكلماتكم ومشاركاتكم وجزاكم الله الجنة وبارك الله فيكم جميعا cadmax4 مشكور على المشاركة اخي الكريم.....وبانتظار المزيد والمزيد والمزيد...........


----------



## venanet24 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الصور بجد روعة كلمة شكر قليلة عليها بجد بجد هايلين


----------



## فاروق سعيد (23 سبتمبر 2007)

روعهه روعه


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (23 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً على المجهود العظيم



:28:​


----------



## scarface6us (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر حقيقي انت روحك طيبة


----------



## scarface6us (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hossin (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شکرا علی هذه التصاویر الرائعه


----------



## محمد زعيتر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

صوررررررررررر رائعة


----------



## محمد زعيتر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

صور ولا أروووووووووع رائع ياشباب بس استنو لحتى يسمحولي بتنزيل صور وانشاء الله رح أفيدكو بصور متل هي انشاالله بس هي من تصميمي
لأني عم دور على شغل وأنا طالب هندسة عمارة


----------



## محمد زعيتر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكررااا على هذه الخدمات


----------



## محمد زعيتر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي الياسر كيفك


----------



## محمد زعيتر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على أد ما انكتب شكرا


----------



## محمد زعيتر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

لكن بنضل نقول هل من مزيد


----------



## محمد زعيتر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

والله إنك فنان


----------



## على رجب الحسانى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

رائع جدا وممتاز لنهاية


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (9 أكتوبر 2007)

Thank you Man 
 Good Job 
With my best wishes


----------



## محمود شهاب (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله


----------



## eng_roro4a (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الله مجموعه صور غايه فى الروعه


----------



## فافيتو (21 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية شكرا


----------



## m_03_taz (22 أكتوبر 2007)

i want say more than thx .. but thx have all meaning .. rabena yofa2ak ltaree2 elgana


----------



## iyadcoo (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الف خير


----------



## عروس البحر (28 أكتوبر 2007)

بجد مجهود عظيم وربنا معاك


----------



## rahel (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جهد رائع ومباني اكثر من رائعه


----------



## نور الجنة (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
لا اجد تعليق الا بنفس اسم الموضوع ( كنز الملتقى) فهذا المووضع فعلا هو كنز الملتقى 
جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا
وانتظر المزيد خاصة فى الديكور لانه تخصصى


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم والله بجد ما شاء الله على كل هذه المجودات الكبير شاكر لك على حسن جهودك


----------



## معمارية ماهرة (6 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم سدد خطاكم 
إن جميع كلمات الشكر والإمتنان الموجودة بكل قواميس لغتنا العربية الخالدة 
لن تعطيكم حقكم على ما قدمتموه لنا من صور ومشاريع أفادتنا 
وأسال الله ان يجعله في موازين حسناتكم ..................................:28: :28: 

طلب : أرجو ممن لديه معلومات أو أمثلة مشابهة لمشاريع الألعاب والرياضات المائية ومراكز الغوص
أن يساعدني وله الشكر والدعاء بكل خير .


----------



## حتوش (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور جداً على هل الجهد الكبير , وكنت اتمنى لو كتبت اسم ومكان كل المشروع


----------



## محمد ظاهر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*محمد ظاهر*

جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك و كثر من امثالك و نشكرك كل الشكر على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (15 نوفمبر 2007)

ششششششششكرا علي الصور فعلا انو كنز وارجو من الله ان يجعله في موزاين حسنتك


----------



## teba yaser (18 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله على العقل البشري....


----------



## M777 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (25 نوفمبر 2007)

من مشاريع الدوحة - قطر


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (25 نوفمبر 2007)

من مشاريع الدوحة - قطر


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (25 نوفمبر 2007)

من مشاريع الدوحة - قطر


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (25 نوفمبر 2007)

من مشاريع الدوحة - قطر


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (25 نوفمبر 2007)

من مشاريع الدوحة - قطر


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (25 نوفمبر 2007)

من مشاريع الدوحة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (25 نوفمبر 2007)

من مشاريع الدوحة - قطر


----------



## م / رانية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

مشاريع رائعة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا أختي رانية
من مشاريع الدوحة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 نوفمبر 2007)

برج دبي في الدوحة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 نوفمبر 2007)

فندق الهلتون في الدوحة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 نوفمبر 2007)

من مشاريع الدوحة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (27 نوفمبر 2007)

من مشاريع الدوحة


----------



## m.latreche (2 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم أخي عاشق الجنة،
هل من الممكن تحديث رابط تحميل Vue 6 لأنه أصبح لا يعمل.
و بوركت في المجهودات التي تقدمها.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 ديسمبر 2007)

m.latreche قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي عاشق الجنة،
> هل من الممكن تحديث رابط تحميل Vue 6 لأنه أصبح لا يعمل.
> و بوركت في المجهودات التي تقدمها.



مرحبا بك أخي الكريم سأحاول رفع البرنامج مجددا لكنني أجد صعوبة في ذلك نظرا لكبر حجم البرنامج ساضع الروابط فور الإنتهاء إن شاء الله تحياتي........:56:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مجمع فيلات الدوحة - قطر - الوسيل:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

اللؤلؤة THE PEARL - الدوحة قطر


----------



## م / رانية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

صورررررررررررر رائعة


----------



## معماري شاطر (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عمر المعماري (18 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكر جميع الأعضاء على هذا المجهود الطيب والمفيد للجميع . 
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## مهندسةالمستقبل (18 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع جدا بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
ألف ألف مبروك التميز 
وكل عام وأنت بخير​


----------



## م حسناء (20 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا انها موسوعه قيمه من الماكس
اشكركككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## عمر المعماري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشاركة بسيطة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير. وهذه مشاركة بسيطة مني :


----------



## عمر المعماري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*ملفات مرفقة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
:73: :73: :73: :73:


----------



## عمر المعماري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*ملفات مرفقة*

السلام علليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
موسيقة مباني - إبداع هندسي .


----------



## عمر المعماري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*مركز التلفزيون الصيني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
صور للمركز الصيني للتلفزيون المقرر إقامته قبل أولمبياد 2008 :59: :59:


----------



## موتشو (1 يناير 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ya aachek el djana


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 يناير 2008)

شكر للجميع وتحية لعمر المعماري 
أتمنى أن تكبر هذه المكتبة المعمارية وتتضاعف وأن يكبر الجميع معها ويضيفوا لها الكثير والكثير من اعمالهم أسأل الله أن ينفع بكم جميعا الأمة والبشرية وأن تكونوا كالنجوم اللامعة المضيئة في الدنيا والآخرة ........
تحياتي للجميع وبإنتظار
المزيد والمزيد من المشاركات​


----------



## mo-ma (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م شوشا (30 يناير 2008)

اخي عاشق الجنان ربنا يرزقك بما تعشق 

والله اتحيرت مع كل صورة اراها بصراحة كلهم في غاية الروعة

الله يحيك ويجعل لك كل صورة في ميزان حسناتك

ربنا يكتر من امثالك

تحيتي شوشا


----------



## عبلة كوجال (20 فبراير 2008)

1000000شكرا على هذا الكنز الرائع حقا


----------



## محب الشرقية (20 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشنطة (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مايزنر (20 فبراير 2008)

والله يا عاشق الجنة أنت كنز الملتقى، وانشاء الله الجنة من نصيبك...


----------



## م حسناء (23 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## م احمد العراقي (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 فبراير 2008)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 فبراير 2008)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 فبراير 2008)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 فبراير 2008)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 فبراير 2008)




----------



## معماري فقط (29 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجوا ان تتقبلوا إضافتي البسيطة لهذا الموضوع القيم :
وشكراً



































































لدي الكثير والكثير ولكن للأسف مركز التحميل لدي إمتلاء :11:


----------



## م.نهيل (29 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي معماري فقط على الاضافات وارجو لك التوفيق..


----------



## فيلسوف المكان (1 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا على الجهد الكبير الي عملته . من جد مشكور


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مارس 2008)

مع الشكر الجزيل للاخ الحبيب معماري فقط وبإنتظار المزيد من المشاركات

CHICAGO | 251 M | 83 FLOORS


----------



## ماجدان (3 مارس 2008)

so ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo THNX
سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## elkplawy (4 مارس 2008)

بجد الف شكرا وربنا يا جزيكي خير الله الموفق


----------



## دريد قاسم (16 مارس 2008)

اشكر جميع المشاركين لما يبذلوه من جهد سخي من اجل كل معماريو العرب

arch.duraid


----------



## المتألق جدا (16 مارس 2008)

فعلا جهد جبار و صور رائعه
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## هالــة (16 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي عاشق الجنة 

صور روعة 

احترامي


----------



## ارسلان المعمار (22 مارس 2008)

لايستطيع احد ان يكافئك بارك الله حبيبي


----------



## ساميه عابد (25 مارس 2008)

عدد اوراق الشجر ....... عدد حبات المطر....أهدى لك شكرى واحترامى


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 مارس 2008)

شكرآ على الموضوع الرائع

لدينا هنا كنز أخر ... سـارع بالتحميل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85522.html


----------



## أبوتقي (27 أبريل 2008)

أنت رائع ومجهودك رائع


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا وجزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب محب الله ورسوله وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك الكبير في الملتقى وشكرا على الكنوز التي أضفتها لنا وننتظر منك المزيد:

تملك الآن في برج PLATINUM وتمتع بكافة المزايا / الإمارات


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 أبريل 2008)

gate way towers


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (30 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي عاشق الجنة ...مجهودك اكثر من رائع ...كلما رجعت بالذاكرة الي الوراء اجد عندك تصميما واراده وعزيمة لا تفتر ... فادعو الله ان يزيدك من فضله ....ويجزيك عنا جميعا كل خير


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 أبريل 2008)

أخي عاشق حب رسول الله أثلج قلبي مرورك ولك مني كل التحايا وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وهدْه هدية أرجو ان تحظى باهتمامك:
-Trenue (Superior Treasure Avenue)- an abstract, luxury tower designed by Minsuk Cho of Mass Studios. The tower is currently under construction in Yeiodo. ). . 
36 دور المشروع تحت الإنشاء








الماكيت:


----------



## الهادييي (2 مايو 2008)

يعني اذا كان الشخص معصب بيهدا عندما يرى الجمال والابداع وجهد جبار ومشكور عليه اخوي


----------



## المهندس المتحدي (2 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي


----------



## ايمى فنون جميلة (14 مايو 2008)

masha2 allah bgad kenz


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (15 مايو 2008)

حقا تصاميم جميلة جدا الف شكر على هذه الصور الحلوة


----------



## شيماء سعيد (21 مايو 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع وفى تقدم باذن الله


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 مايو 2008)

Green Architecture 36 Floors


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 مايو 2008)

malaysian_sustainable_towers





LightHouseTowerInDubai


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 مايو 2008)




----------



## م.نهيل (23 مايو 2008)

اشكرك اخي عاشق الجنة وبارك الله فيك...حقا كنز
اود ان اسال ..اذكر ان الكنز كان يصل الى حوالي الثلاثون من الصفحات هلا ما اذكره صحيح ام ان هذا خيال؟؟


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 مايو 2008)

في لوحة التحكم الخاصة بكل عضو تستطيع تحديد عدد المشاركات الموجودة في كل صفحة إبتداء من 5 مشاركات لكل صفحة وإنتهاء بأربعين مشاركة للصفحة الواحدة وبالتالي يختلف عدد الصفحات من عضو لآخر لا أدري ربما قمت انت بتغيير عدد المشاركات في الصفحة فتغير عليك عدد صفحات الموضوع على كل الموضوع كامل بمشاركاته كلها وجزى الله القائمين على هذا المنتدى الخير كله وبارك الله فيهم وسدد خطاهم لما فيه الخير للناس أجمعين .....


----------



## مهندس لؤي (24 مايو 2008)

سلمت يداك وأيدي من ساعدك وجزاكم الله الخير وزادكم علما ورزقا

وروعة وجمالا
........................


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 مايو 2008)

هل سمعتم بأزربيجان Azerbaijan هده المشاريع من أزربيجان:
















FULL MOON RISING and CRESCENT TOWER 
برج الهلال كرمز إسلامي










BAKU BUSINESS CENTER - UNDER CONSTRUCTION Architect Chapman Taylor









Heerim Architects Planners Co. Ltd. is to build a new skyscraper fot the State Oil Company of Azerbaijan. The building is slated to be 149.4 meters high 59102 sq.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 مايو 2008)

هدْه المشاريع من الإمارات:
أبو ظبي:





دبي:أتكنز


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 مايو 2008)

Pixel Tower, Waterfront, Dubai, United Arab Emirates3






























Hotel, Dubai


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 مايو 2008)

00-Synergy, Business Bay, Dubai, United Arab Emirates


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 مايو 2008)

-Megawave, Waterfront, Dubai, United Arab Emirates


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 مايو 2008)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 مايو 2008)

دبي


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 مايو 2008)

الكويت:


----------



## م.نهيل (16 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك اخي عاشق الجنة على التوضيح لكن ..ما جعلني اقول ذلك.. ان هناك صورة لا انساها وقد قمت بتنزيلها عندي لكن اضعتها من يدي ولم استطع ان اجدها مرة اخرى..
بارك الله فيك على مجهودك


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (16 يونيو 2008)

للأسف أخي م نهيل هناك مشكلة حاليا في عرض الصور التي تم تحميلها على الملتقى وقد تم إخبار الإدارة وجاري العمل على حل المشكلة أتمنى لو تشرح لي عن الصورة المفقودة لو كانت صورة مبنى معروف ومميز يمكن أن أرفعها مرة أخرى إليك راسلني على الخاص وأهلا وسهلا بك اخا عزيزا....


----------



## م.نهيل (17 يونيو 2008)

اخي عاشق الجنة ..على فكرة انا اختك مش اخوك...انا ما بعرف ليه بعاني من اسمي لكن اسمي معروف انو لصبية مو لشب..بس مو مشكلة المهم الفائدة هلا
بالنسبة للصورة الي انا بحكي عنها هي ليست لمبنى مشهور ومعلوم وانما هي لنافورة مكونة من جرار وبشكل واسلوب اعجبني جدا ..ممكن انا غلطانة((انها تكون في موضوع اخر)) لكن لا ازال اذكرها 
وشكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## م / رانية (19 يونيو 2008)

لا أعلم لماذا لا تظهر عندي الصور الأخيرة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 يونيو 2008)

م.نهيل قال:


> اخي عاشق الجنة ..على فكرة انا اختك مش اخوك...انا ما بعرف ليه بعاني من اسمي لكن اسمي معروف انو لصبية مو لشب..بس مو مشكلة المهم الفائدة هلا
> بالنسبة للصورة الي انا بحكي عنها هي ليست لمبنى مشهور ومعلوم وانما هي لنافورة مكونة من جرار وبشكل واسلوب اعجبني جدا ..ممكن انا غلطانة((انها تكون في موضوع اخر)) لكن لا ازال اذكرها
> وشكرا على الاهتمام


 

عرفت الصورة أختي الكريمة أعتقد أنها موجودة عندي على اللابتوب سأبحث لك عنها وأضعها هنا قريبا إن شاء الله...


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 يونيو 2008)

م / رانية قال:


> لا أعلم لماذا لا تظهر عندي الصور الأخيرة


 
الصور الأخيرة هي من أجمل الصور في هدْا الموضوع وستظهر قريبا إن شاء الله بعد إستكمال تحديث الموقع كما وعدنا الاخ المهندس جزاه الله عنا كل خير.....


----------



## م.نهيل (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا خي عاشق الجنة على الاهتمام وان كان في البحث عن الصورة غلبة فلا داعي لذلك اشكرك جدا...


----------



## صادق حمود (19 يونيو 2008)

بارك اللة بجهودك الخيرة الذي سيفيد اخوانك المهندسين في توسيع مداركهم نحو التطور والتقدم ان شاء اللة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 يونيو 2008)

أختي م.نهيل أرجو أن تكون هذه هي الصورة التي تكلمت عنها


عاشـ الجنة ـق قال:


> دراسات عمرانية للساحات والحدائق :


----------



## مهاجر (20 يونيو 2008)

*شكر لكم وتقدير ..*



عاشـ الجنة ـق قال:


> لدي الكثير من الصور المعمارية لمشاريع مختلفة (interior+exterior) قمت بتجميعها من الإنترنت والكتب المعمارية طيلة سنوات عديدة ساضعها بين أيديكم ليعم خيرها رواد المنتدى كلهم ولتكون بمثابة مرجع شامل للجميع:
> [/img]



السلام عليكم

لكم ترددت في الدخول لهذا الموضوع لعلمي بتميز الكاتب وناقل الخبر

ولكني أردت هنا ان اسطر إعجابي بجهد الأخ عاشـ الجنة ـق على جهده

وبالتوفيق


----------



## م.نهيل (20 يونيو 2008)

اخي عاشق الجنة اشكرك جزيلاااااااااااااااا ..الصورة الي قاصدتها هي. بارك الله فيك...وجزال الله كل الخير


----------



## newart (20 يونيو 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتكور على المجموعة وعلى التميز


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 يونيو 2008)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لكم ترددت في الدخول لهذا الموضوع لعلمي بتميز الكاتب وناقل الخبر
> 
> ...


 

جزاك الله خيرا مشرفنا الحبيب مهاجر وبارك الله في جهودك ووقتك ..
كلماتك غالية جدا بالنسبة لي  ومرورك قد شرف الموضوع .........
وأسأل الله أن يجزيكم عنا خيرا .........


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (22 يونيو 2008)

م.نهيل قال:


> اخي عاشق الجنة اشكرك جزيلاااااااااااااااا ..الصورة الي قاصدتها هي. بارك الله فيك...وجزال الله كل الخير


حمدا لله .....


----------



## مشاري الخرس (22 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على هذا امجهود والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## newart (7 يوليو 2008)




----------



## newart (7 يوليو 2008)




----------



## newart (7 يوليو 2008)




----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## النجم الليل (10 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود من تصميم الداخلي هل ممكن ترسل لي عن طريق البريد الكتروني وهو sssalhabsi1*********** الأن حاولت افتح مارايت شي وبصراحة انا ابني بيت حاليا واريد إذا كان عندك اشكال ودزاين تركيب سراميك وديكور داخلي وبكون لك شاكرا


----------



## hocem2222 (11 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## korra (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أولا بحب أقول لك شكرا و لكن شكرا دى كلمة قليلة قدام كل اللى بتقدمو لينا ربنا وحده هو القادر على ان يجزيك خير الجزاء 
معلش كان ليى طلب انا شفت مجموعة صور حلوة أوى و لكن باقى الصور عندى مقفولة مش بتفتح أرجوك أنا نفسى أشوفهم كلهم أزاى أقدر أفتحهم عندى؟ و شكرا جدا جدا فى انتظار الرد


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أكتوبر 2008)

korra قال:


> السلام عليكم أولا بحب أقول لك شكرا و لكن شكرا دى كلمة قليلة قدام كل اللى بتقدمو لينا ربنا وحده هو القادر على ان يجزيك خير الجزاء
> معلش كان ليى طلب انا شفت مجموعة صور حلوة أوى و لكن باقى الصور عندى مقفولة مش بتفتح أرجوك أنا نفسى أشوفهم كلهم أزاى أقدر أفتحهم عندى؟ و شكرا جدا جدا فى انتظار الرد


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
لقد قمت بالإتصال بالإدارة وإخبار الأخ الحبيب مهاجر عن هذه المشكلة ووعد بالنظر في سرعة إيجاد حل فهناك الآلاف من الصور المفقودة في المنتدى وجاري العمل على إعادة إظهارها فقسمنا قسم العمارة والتخطيط قائم أساسا على الصور فإن ضاعت الصور ضاع القسم بأكمله .....
أين المشاركات أين الكنوز .... 
النجم الليل سأحاول ان أجد لك شيئا يفيدك....قريبا إن شاء الله لا تنس أن تراجع موضوع كنز الملتقى للديكور الداخلي ولكن للاسف ايضا النصف الأول من الصور في الموضوع مختفي ريثما يتم إيجاد حل للمشكلة.
هذه وزارة التربية والتعليم في قطر:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بعض المشاريع من سيؤول، كوريا الجنوبية


----------



## بيكووو (19 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة 

وفقك الله وللأمام


----------



## احمد صالح حابس (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور ومرسية على كل اللي بتعملوة


----------



## دودو حودا (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اين الصور انا محتجاها ضروري


----------



## elufok (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور:63:


----------



## korra (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيراعاشق الجنة تعبينك معانا و يا رب دايما للأمام و الأول فى كل حاجة*

جزاك الله خيراعاشق الجنة تعبينك معانا و يا رب دايما للأمام و الأول فى كل حاجة



عاشـ الجنة ـق قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> لقد قمت بالإتصال بالإدارة وإخبار الأخ الحبيب مهاجر عن هذه المشكلة ووعد بالنظر في سرعة إيجاد حل فهناك الآلاف من الصور المفقودة في المنتدى وجاري العمل على إعادة إظهارها فقسمنا قسم العمارة والتخطيط قائم أساسا على الصور فإن ضاعت الصور ضاع القسم بأكمله .....
> أين المشاركات أين الكنوز ....
> النجم الليل سأحاول ان أجد لك شيئا يفيدك....قريبا إن شاء الله لا تنس أن تراجع موضوع كنز الملتقى للديكور الداخلي ولكن للاسف ايضا النصف الأول من الصور في الموضوع مختفي ريثما يتم إيجاد حل للمشكلة.
> ...


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 يناير 2009)

دودو حودا قال:


> اين الصور انا محتجاها ضروري


 

:28:بشرى سارة للجميع بفضل الله عادت جميع الصور التي كانت ضائعة في منتدى المهندسين العرب....
بإمكانكم الآن تصفح جميع الصور والمشاركات في هذا الموضوع وفي جميع مواضيع الملتقى القديمة التي كانت قد فقدت جميع الصور قبل بضعة شهور وتم بحمد الله حل المشكلة ونتوجه بالشكر للأخ المهندس على جهوده لإستعادة المواضيع فجزاه الله عنا كل خير....
بإنتظار المزيد من المشاركات...
دمتم بخير... مسجد في عُــــمَان


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 يناير 2009)

للإطلاع مشاريع من النمسا:


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 يناير 2009)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 يناير 2009)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 يناير 2009)




----------



## هيمووس (21 يناير 2009)

مشكور بجد علي المجهود الغالي


----------



## 0yaz9 (2 فبراير 2009)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## Eng_Haytham2022 (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng_Haytham2022 (14 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## Eng_Haytham2022 (14 فبراير 2009)

مجهود تمام الله يوفقكم


----------



## صقرالخليج (24 فبراير 2009)

تصاميم جميلة واظهار بديع مشكور على هذا الجهد في تجميع هذه المناظير مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## برتيه (4 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ياحبايبنا
.............................


----------



## محمد السيد هلال (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا ايها الاخ العزيز الله يوفقك


----------



## noha m (9 مارس 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرا على هذه الافاده


----------



## noha m (9 مارس 2009)

اسفه هى اتكتبت كده عماتنا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## noha m (9 مارس 2009)

بجد صور حلوه كتير وما شفتهاش قبل كده


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مارس 2009)

مشاريع بها رقي معماري
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## newart (9 مارس 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... 
وحاجة جميلة خالص ..
وفعلاً كنز..
لك مني أجمل تحية..​


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا ثم شكرا علي هذا الجهد المقدر.


----------



## نبيل الفلسطيني (13 مارس 2009)

والله انها عالم بتفهم ورايقة


----------



## mmak1410 (13 مارس 2009)

مشكورييييييييييييين كل الشكر على الصور والشكر يشمل جميع من ساهم في وضع الصور والحقيقة انا استفدت من الصور


----------



## eng.nehad (16 مارس 2009)

والله مجهود جامد مرسي


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## عبدالمنصف (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جداااا على الرسومات الرائعة


----------



## سما العبدلي (6 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله بجهدك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## azzabsr (15 أبريل 2009)

تشكر اخي وان شاء الله تكون من الفائزين بالتي تعشقها


----------



## almaawg (17 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااا
بجد رائع


----------



## yga (22 أبريل 2009)

اشكر الاخ عاشق الجنة والاخ عاشق حب رسول الله على الابداع الذى يقدمونة لأخوانهم وكذلك كل من ساهم فى الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا وجمعنا جميعا فى جنة الخلد


----------



## اسم مخالف27 (28 مايو 2009)

*هذا بصراحة كنز حقيقي و خاصة للمعماريين و أشكرك علي تقاسمه مع إخوانك
الصور بجد روعة كلمة شكر قليلة عليها بجد بجد هايلين
جازاك الله خيرا ووفقك في أعمالك 

*


----------



## العربى المهندس (1 يونيو 2009)

الله الله الله شيء رائع


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (2 يونيو 2009)

صور معمارية روعة وممتازة


----------



## rwanx (21 يونيو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## KAMPASH (27 يوليو 2009)

*dfzbdg*

thtwyhteyhtweyhtwyhwt


----------



## شمس الايمان (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
مجهود رائع:15:
وصور روعه :7:
ربنا يكرمك بجد :14:​


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (14 أغسطس 2009)

صور معمارية روووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## gege ali (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررر ماقصرت....بارك الله فيييييييك ياخوي.


----------



## مصطفى رافع (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

روعه وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## مصطفى رافع (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

جميلة جدا ورائعة والله يزيدك بسطة في العلم والحكمة


----------



## اسامةموسى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم على المجهود الرائع
هل عندك سلسلة
- Architecture Annual competition
- Korean Architecture Annual
دة افضل سلسلم معماريى على الاطلاق 
أنا شايف اجزاء منها فى الصور المجودة فى كنز الملتق لو عندك كاملة يكون عمل ممتاز جدا لو رفعتها للتحميل و شكرا


----------



## arch_alduribi (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
الله يعطيك العافية...


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك...
فعلا الاستفادة كانت لاتوصف....


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 أكتوبر 2009)

آسف على طول الإنقطاع بسبب ضغط العمل 
من المشاريع الجاري تنفيذها في قطر :34::​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اسامةموسى قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم على المجهود الرائع
> هل عندك سلسلة
> - architecture annual competition
> - korean architecture annual
> ...


 
صدقت يا أخي وأتمنى لو أجد الوقت لأرفعها كلها على المنتدى ولكنني بصدد البحث عن نسخة pdf منها ....
:56: تحياتي لك وللجميع وبانتظار رؤية ما لديكم من صور تثروا بها هذا الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الدوحة قطر- برج سكني قرب السيتي سنتر​


----------



## فداك أباالقاسم (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*تقبلوا مني هذه المشاركة شكرا للجميع*


----------



## فداك أباالقاسم (18 أكتوبر 2009)

​


----------



## فداك أباالقاسم (18 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## فداك أباالقاسم (18 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## mohamed2009 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## معد كرب اليمني (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي و زادك علما و فهما


----------



## صباح هورامي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*رائع*

تسلم ايدك صور اكثر من رائعه بارك الله بيك


----------



## حزن القلب (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد تحفة


----------



## ابداع التصميم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

حقيقي اكثر من رائع تلك الجولة المتميزة
جزاك الله كل الخير ودوام العطاء والتوفيق
ابداع التصميم


----------



## محسن قرفال (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله 
شكرا على هذه الكنوز 
وبرك الله فيكم


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*Mercedes-Benz Museum, Stuttgart.*























​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (5 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (5 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*Mercedes-Benz Museum*



























​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 ديسمبر 2009)

​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 ديسمبر 2009)

Mercedes-Benz Museum/ Germany

























​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*Mercedes-Benz Museum/ Germany*


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الأنميشن الخاص بالمشروع على موقع اليوتيوب 

MERCEDES Benz Museum (by UPTV)​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 ديسمبر 2009)

Mercedes Welt 



















​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 ديسمبر 2009)

Mercedes Welt


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 ديسمبر 2009)

Berliner Bogen in Hamburg


----------



## mohamed2009 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ابوالعز050 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل والأجمل أن تخلو من الصور الفاتنة ........


أخوك أبو العز050


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المتطلعة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## المتطلعة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشت الايادي انشاء الله تميز مستمر


----------



## المتطلعة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جداًجداًجداًجداً


----------



## سامية احمد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يسرني ان انضم الى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
ارجو مساعدتي في اعطائي معلومات واسماء كتب في مجال تركيب واجهات الالمنيوم والزجاج


----------



## ابوفياض (3 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك تسلم لي عيونك ويديديك على هذه الصور الجميلة جداً والرائعة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 يناير 2010)

MAD architects: fake hills
located in the coastal city of beihai-China






















chinese firm MAD architects have sent us in images of their 2008 'fake hills' project.
their design for a new housing development is located in the coastal city of beihai, 
on a long, narrow waterfront site. the concept combines two typologies that most 
commonly define residential developments in china: high rise towers and long, low rise
blocks. the result is a bold new structure, a long slab with an undulating roof and circular
openings. this unique shape maximizes the views of the residents, but at the same time 
becomes a monolithic break between the waterfront and the land behind it. 

the solution is twofold: to cut into the slab, creating a sculpted form which references 
the shape of the hills that dominate the region's landscape, and to cut openings through 
the structure, allowing views and light to penetrate the structure.

a further reference point is traditional chinese architecture's intrigue with nature. 
rather than sitting the building in a perfect, man-made natural garden, their structure 
becomes the man-made natural shape itself: fake hills on which the residents can live.
the design provides both a high density solution and a new landmark for the city.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 يناير 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 يناير 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 يناير 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 يناير 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 يناير 2010)

OMA: the interlace residential complex, singapore







designed by ole scheeren, partner of OMA, the interlace adopts a new residential typology 
which breaks away from the standard isolated, vertical apartment towers of singapore. 
the large-scale complex takes a more expansive and interconnected approach to living 
through communal spaces which are integrated into its lush surrounding greenbelt. 
thirty-one apartment blocks, each standing at six-storeys tall and identical in length, 
are stacked in a hexagonal arrangement to form eight large open and permeable courtyards.
the stacked formations allow light and air to flow through the architecture and 
surrounding landscape. developed by capitaland and hotel properties limited, 
the interlace covers 170,000m2 of gross floor area and will house 1,040 apartment units 
of varying sizes.






landscaping takes up eight-hectares, with the arrangement of the buildings maximizing 
the presence of the surrounding tropical floral by introducing extensive roof gardens, 
landscaped sky terraces, cascading balconies and lush green areas. the continuous landscape 
is also projected vertically, from the planting of green areas in open-air basement voids, 
through balconies and rooftop gardens. the private balconies give apartments large outdoor space 
and personal planting areas. cascading gardens spill over the facades of the buildings
drawing a visual connection between the elevated green refuges and expansive tropical 
landscape on the ground. complex is also embedded within tropical flora, letting nature expand. 
sky gardens provide panoramic views across the interlace site and throughout the complex. 

the architectural design also incorporates sustainability features through careful environmental 
analysis of sun, wind and micro-climate conditions on site and the integration of low-impact 
passive energy strategies. water bodies have been strategically placed within wind corridors 
as a means of allowing evaporative cooling to happen along the wind paths, reducing local air
temperatures and improving thermal comfort in outdoor recreation spaces.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 يناير 2010)

*OMA: the interlace residential complex, singapore*


----------



## hermione (14 يناير 2010)

مشاركه رائعه جدا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 يناير 2010)

*طرابلس / ليبيا*

Tripoli


----------



## ahmed from Bahrain (9 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذه الصور القيمه وكل هذا نابع من طيبك وتمنيك الخير لغير نفس وانا شاكر لك والى من كرس وقته وجهده لخدمة كل طالب علم ومحتاج...


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 فبراير 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (3 مارس 2010)

مسجد - ستاد خليفة الرياضي - الدوحة - قطر


----------



## vision4arc (22 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## metalsword (10 أبريل 2010)

إنتقاء جميل يدل على التذوق المعماري 
شكراً على هذه الصور الجميلة


----------



## ahmad84tiger (11 أبريل 2010)

ايشي بيجنن بس لو معاها مساقط اوتوكاد


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (14 أبريل 2010)

*جمييييييييييييييييييله جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 أبريل 2010)

*ركن العقيق - فندق - المملكة العربية السعودية/ 21دور*

Architect: Maan Alsalloum, Cowi
Client: Al Aqeeq Real Estate Development

THE PROJECT *@ KSA*
The aim of the design is to produce a Leed certified mixed-use building, with a 21 storey hotel and a 13 storey office tower. The towers are linked by a single storey of boutique retail space on the podium and two levels of basement. The total built-up area will be approximately 50,000 m2, including offices, boutique retail area and the hotel facilities, such as a spa and health club, ballroom and restaurants.

THE SITE

The site is located at the corner of roundabout of King Faisal Bin Abd Al-Aziz T5 road and Prince Turkey T2-A road and is adjacent to the existing Movenpick Gulf Hotel.

The external tower facade will be entirely clad in stainless steel mesh, and pre-stressed within individual frames, which span vertically between horizontal trusses. Since the mesh is tapered outwards it creates a varied distance to the internal glass cladding, from 1.2 m to 3.5 m towards the top. The mesh is horizontally restrained, either directly by the structural slab floors, or by an arrangement of steel struts connected to the floors. The mesh will create a sense of transparency and depth to the building, at the same time maintaining the thermal qualities required to meet building envelope criteria as required by Leed.

The podium edge treatment will be a combination of off-white, exposed aggregate pre-cast panels. The facade treatment to the tower and the podium will be further developed during the detailed design stage to incorporate the public spaces and the landscape design.

The tower massing is derived from its elliptical plan, which reduces as it ascends to its apex. Both towers are separated from the fifth level, as each of the tower wings step down as it descends to the podium deck and merges at the fourth floor level.​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 أبريل 2010)

[]










THE DETAILS

The entrance drop-off is heightened by the grand canopy above, made of GRC curved panel moulded in an Arabic pattern, offering shade to this area and also enhancing the sense of arrival.

Upon entering the main lift lobby, which is on the central axis of the hotel tower, the visitor will see the hotel lounge, from where they can reach the ballroom lobby. The general hotel lobby space is decorated with a 6-7 meter high ceiling and skylights. The main lift lobby consist of 4 lifts, 3 will be used for all hotel guest and sky restaurant, and 1 will be dedicated access for VIP guests of the penthouse and royal suite.

There will be a total of 200 rooms, with those on the end of each floor having private balconies. The interior of the guest rooms will be developed once an interior designer is appointed by the client.

The retail drop off and entrance lobby is located at the eastern part of the podium, directly facing the main highway/roundabout. The main key component of the retail is the centrally located open space which can be dedicated for open retail area or café. The overall concept is heightened by double storey skylight, which will visually connect the ground floor retail area with the outdoor space at the podium roof above.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## hermione (21 أبريل 2010)

فندق رائع جدا و القطاع الراسى عجبنى جدا 
شكرااااااااا لك عالمشاركه الرائعه


----------



## lllbbb (29 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)

Office Buildings


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## metalsword (4 يونيو 2010)

مشاريع غاية في الروعة
أصبحت العمارة هذه الأيام طابعها الممميز هو البرج بصرف النظر أكنا في حاجة للبرج أم تمت إشادته نظراً إلى 
أن الطابع العام في الدول المتقدمة في أيامنا هذه هو بناء الأبنية البرجية
ورغم أني أعتقد أن البناء بالأصل هو متطلب يغلف بالجمال سواء داخلياً أو خارجياً
إلا أني أجد أن ما يبنى من أبراج جميل وأتمنى أن يتماشى مع الحاجة أولاً
شكراً لتقديم هذه الإبداعات وكلمة إكبار للمصمم العظيم


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## abdellah13 (28 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور والله يعطيك العافية*​


----------



## abdellah13 (30 يوليو 2010)

*والله يا اخى كفيت ووفيت والله ماقصرت*​


----------



## ahwazy (31 يوليو 2010)

شکرا وجدا جمیل


----------



## الصقر999 (3 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك اللة خير وادخلك ما عشقت*


----------



## م-ايناس (29 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم ويديك العافيه شي جميل


----------



## ابو قدري الليبي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم يديكم


----------



## hany El hawary (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## MOROOOO (8 نوفمبر 2010)

حلوووووووو قووووووووووووى
ما شاء الله
جزاك الله خير


----------



## رااامي 74 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
كل عام و انتم بالف خير 
و شكرا جزيلا على هذه الصور القيمة و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## رااامي 74 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا برنامج 3ds max
احدث ثورة في عالم التصميم الداخلي و العمارة بشكل كبير


----------



## جعفر الصوري (11 ديسمبر 2010)

لو وجد شرح مع الموجود والمعروض تكن أبدع وأفييد


----------



## ibrahimepau (15 ديسمبر 2010)

trés bien


----------



## bolbol.bolbol (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذه المجموعة ....................................................


----------



## سنا الأمل (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الصراحة تسلممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم ايديك 
بصدق مناظر اخاذة


----------



## الخـير1 (7 فبراير 2011)

مشــكور على هذه النمـــاذج المــميزة والله ولي التوفيق.


----------



## arch afaf (11 فبراير 2011)

مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع الف شكر


----------



## doh (14 فبراير 2011)

super travail merci beaucoup et baraka alloho fikom


----------



## gedoamen (15 فبراير 2011)

صور جميله جدا جدا جدا تسلم اياديك


----------



## ملك ملك (5 مارس 2011)

اللهم اجعل مثوانا الذي تعشقه ------اّمين


----------



## ملك ملك (5 مارس 2011)

بارك الله في جهودك ووقتك وصحتك=====اّمين


----------



## مازن ألحسن (5 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم (عاشق الجنة) والزملاء اللذين اثرونا بما لديهم من جمال التصميم مشكورين على النقل الجميل ..جزاكم كل خير


----------



## علاء يوسف (8 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## هنا صلاح (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المشاريع الجيده


----------



## النوفي الشراري (18 أبريل 2011)

التصاميم جدا رائعة


----------



## haedar alrobae (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## DISCOVERY (25 أبريل 2011)

جهود مباركة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## WAHEED SAIF (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## يوسف ياسر فاروق (17 يوليو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المشاركات المباني فعلاً رائعة . ولكني اطلب مساعدتك لو سمحت لي . اثناء بحثى عني تصميم لمبنى مدرسة تضم جميع مراحل التعليم الاساسي من الحضانة وحتى الثانوي وجدت احد الاعضاء لا اضكر اسمه كان واضعاً تصميم لمدرسة جميل جداً ايضاً مشاركتك هذه الصورة الثانية من اول صفحة تصلح ايضاً لأن تكون تصميم مدرسة . ارجو مساعدتي في غيجاد تصميم مناسب لمدرسة يحتوي ايضاص على ملاعب ومسرح كبير وصالة للطعام كبيرة . وايضا ً إن أمكن ماهي المساحة المناسبة المطلوبة لإنشاء مثل هكذا مشروع ؟ ونشكركم مقدمأ على جهودكم للدعم الدائمز


----------



## el-bagoury (28 يوليو 2011)

مشاريع جميله جدا و قيمه
تسلم ايديك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud elhabashy (7 أغسطس 2011)

الله على الجمال تسلم ايدك


----------



## fathiakhadraoui (14 أغسطس 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمروان (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس لؤي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

أروع موضوع بالملتقى

شكراً


----------



## دفئ الروح (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل جداً أخي ،، جزاك الله خيراً 

أنا أحب هذا المنزل ^^


----------



## مصعب الديري (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا صديقي على هذا المجهود*


----------



## محمد عادل الششتاوي (6 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ونرجو منكم المزيد


----------



## saico24 (3 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ... معلومات وصور مفيده ... شكرا لك


----------

